# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  ISDN γραμμή με MSN και παροχές προγράμματος και στο MSN

## MerNion

Καλησπέρα,

εχω μια ISDN γραμμή και ένα MSN τα οποία διαχειρίζομαι μέσα από ενα fritzbox (συνδεδεμένο στο S0) του netmod. Τώρα παρατήρησα μετά από πολύ καιρό οτι οι κλήσεις από το MSN δεν είχαν τα προνόμια του κεφαλικού αριθμού (απεριόριστα εθνικά, χ ώρες κινητά κλπ) με αποτέλεσμα να χρεώνονται κανονικα!!!! Πήρα στον ΟΤΕ και ρώτησα και μου λέει επειδή σαν εξερχόμενος αριθμός εμφανίζεται ο MSN (όταν καλείς από αύτον) τότε τα προνόμια δεν ισχύουν και θα πρέπει να προγραμματίσων το netmod να φαίνονται οι κλήσεις και από τον MSN σαν να προέρχονται από το κεφαλικό νούμερο. Δηλαδή αυτός που θα καλώ θα βλέπει το κεφαλικό νούμερο και όχι το MSN... Πράγμα που δεν θέλω γιατί θέλω να φαίνεται το MSN και σε αυτόν που καλώ.. Εχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς σας κάτι αντίστοιχο; Μπορώ κάπως να φαίνεται το MSN (στις κλήσεις από τα τηλέφωνα που είναι συνδεδεμένα με αυτό) σε αυτούς που καλώ και παράλληλα να μην χρεώνομαι;! Γιατί το βρίσκω λίγο παράλογο να έχω απεριόριστα σταθερά και να πρέπει να πληρώσω για τις κλήσεις από το MSN.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## gravis

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> εχω μια ISDN γραμμή και ένα MSN τα οποία διαχειρίζομαι μέσα από ενα fritzbox (συνδεδεμένο στο S0) του netmod. Τώρα παρατήρησα μετά από πολύ καιρό οτι οι κλήσεις από το MSN δεν είχαν τα προνόμια του κεφαλικού αριθμού (απεριόριστα εθνικά, χ ώρες κινητά κλπ) με αποτέλεσμα να χρεώνονται κανονικα!!!! Πήρα στον ΟΤΕ και ρώτησα και μου λέει επειδή σαν εξερχόμενος αριθμός εμφανίζεται ο MSN (όταν καλείς από αύτον) τότε τα προνόμια δεν ισχύουν και θα πρέπει να προγραμματίσων το netmod να φαίνονται οι κλήσεις και από τον MSN σαν να προέρχονται από το κεφαλικό νούμερο. Δηλαδή αυτός που θα καλώ θα βλέπει το κεφαλικό νούμερο και όχι το MSN... Πράγμα που δεν θέλω γιατί θέλω να φαίνεται το MSN και σε αυτόν που καλώ.. Εχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς σας κάτι αντίστοιχο; Μπορώ κάπως να φαίνεται το MSN (στις κλήσεις από τα τηλέφωνα που είναι συνδεδεμένα με αυτό) σε αυτούς που καλώ και παράλληλα να μην χρεώνομαι;! Γιατί το βρίσκω λίγο παράλογο να έχω απεριόριστα σταθερά και να πρέπει να πληρώσω για τις κλήσεις από το MSN.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


Ανέκαθεν η πολιτική του ΟΤΕ απο την εποχή που πλασαρίστηκε το ISDN ηταν αυτή. Το MSN να θεωρείτε κατι ξεχωριστό απο το κεφαλικο νούμερο , σαν να ειναι αλλη γραμμή. Αφου θυμαμαι παλια, οταν ηθελα να ενεργοποιήσω μια υπηρεσία, π.χ αναμονη κλησης, επρεπε να καλω και δευτερη φορα την εξυπηρετηση πελατων απο το MSN νούμερο για να κανω την ιδια ενεργεια. Οποτε δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι .

----------


## MerNion

Μπορώ να ενεργοποίησω κάποιο πρόγραμμα κλπ στο MSN ώστε να μην χρεώνομαι τουλάχιστον την κάθε κλήση ξεχωριστά;;

----------


## gravis

Λογικα μπορείς, απλως θα εχεις και αντιστοιχες χρεωσεις παγιου

----------


## akis1009

2 Using a keypad sequence to select the outgoing number

    Click "Telephony" in the FRITZ!Box user interface.
    Click "Telephone Numbers" in the "Telephony" menu.
    Check which keypad sequence is given in the "Preselection" column for the telephone number you would like to use to make the call.
    Dial the keypad sequence before the number you would like to call.

    Example:
    To call the number 1234 using the second Internet telephone number, dial *122#1234.

----------


## jkoukos

Άκη, άλλο πράγμα ζητά και όχι με ποιον τρόπο θα βγαίνει από το X MSN.

----------


## akis1009

Όταν μπορεί και βγαίνει από τον αριθμό που θέλει να υπάγεται στο αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα.  Αν βγαίνει με το κεφάλικο θα ισχύουν τα απεριόριστα,  αν βγαίνει με το MSN θα χρεώνεται.  Το ίδιο είχαμε Κ εμείς σε asterisk.

Άκυρο...  Τώρα είδα ότι θέλει να εμφανίζεται το MSN.

----------


## puntomania

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αυτή στα επαγγελματικά πακέτα...που μοιράζεται ο χρόνος σε όλους τους αριθμούς

----------


## akis1009

> Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αυτή στα επαγγελματικά πακέτα...που μοιράζεται ο χρόνος σε όλους τους αριθμούς


Σε εμάς πάντως με DDI (10 αριθμοί) δεν μπορούσαν να μας μοιράσουν το πακέτο , μόνο στο κεφαλικό ίσχυε .

----------


## pantel

Αλήθεια, τι είναι αυτό που εμποδίζει τον ΟΤΕ να μοιράζει τα λεπτά απεριόριστου χρόνου ομιλίας σε όλα τα MSN και μας υποχρεώνει να εμφανίζουμε μόνο τον κεφαλικό μας αριθμό στις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις;Την έχω εδώ και πολύ καιρό αυτή την απορία.

----------


## Magnum

> Αλήθεια, τι είναι αυτό που εμποδίζει τον ΟΤΕ να μοιράζει τα λεπτά απεριόριστου χρόνου ομιλίας σε όλα τα MSN και μας υποχρεώνει να εμφανίζουμε μόνο τον κεφαλικό μας αριθμό στις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις;Την έχω εδώ και πολύ καιρό αυτή την απορία.


Και εγώ χρόνια τώρα, είχα την ίδια απορία !!   

Από όσο γνωρίζω γιατί πριν χρόνια που είχα ΟΤΕ είχα μπλέξει με αυτήν την ιστορία και είχα μιλήσει μέχρι και στα κεντρικά, δεν το υποστηρίζει το πρόγραμμα τους που έχουν (αν δεν κάνω λάθος για τιμολ-χρεώσεις) και δεν πρόκειται να το τροποποιήσουν/φτιάξουν γιατί πλέον θεωρούν την τεχνολογία ISDN "προς κατάργηση" και χωρίς μεγάλη βάση εδώ στην Ελλάδα. 
Σε όλους προτείνουν το γνωστό -> έξοδος κλήσεων από το Κεφαλικό νούμερο, έχετε όπως λένε κανονικά όλα τα προνόμια του πακέτου σας  :Thumb down: !

Γι' αυτό εδώ και σχεδόν 2 χρόνια έχω φύγει από τον ΟΤΕ σε άλλον πάροχο, ο οποίος μου προσφέρει ISDN από το Router (VoIP), με έξοδο S0 και έχω βάλει επάνω το ΤΚ που έχω και υποστηρίζει το πακέτο σε όλα τα νούμερα (MSN & κεφαλικό).

----------


## psyxakias

Γνωστό πρόβλημα που είχα επισημάνει και εγώ πριν 6 χρόνια (εποχή OTE talk). Τελικά νομίζω πως είχα καταλήξει να έχω απόκρυψη στο κεφαλικό, ώστε να μη φαίνεται άλλο νούμερο όταν καλώ από το κανάλι του MSN. Δεν ήταν η βέλτιστη λύση, αλλά το προτιμούσα για να μην μπερδεύονται και καλούν πίσω στο κεφαλικό. Πλέον θα προτιμούσα VoIP για 2ο κανάλι τηλεφωνίας, παρά ISDN / MSN.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αλήθεια, τι είναι αυτό που εμποδίζει τον ΟΤΕ να μοιράζει τα λεπτά απεριόριστου χρόνου ομιλίας σε όλα τα MSN και μας υποχρεώνει να εμφανίζουμε μόνο τον κεφαλικό μας αριθμό στις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις;Την έχω εδώ και πολύ καιρό αυτή την απορία.


Υποθέτω θέμα πολιτικής ή softwarικό limitation που δεν ασχολήθηκαν ποτέ να λύσουν, διότι δεν προκαλούσε ιδιαίτερα παράπονα ώστε να το επανεξετάσουν.

----------


## netblues

Ο τραγικος ΠΟΤΕΣ, στο μεγαλειο του.
Δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι οι εναλλακτικοι παιζουν μπαλα μονοι τους σε οτιδηποτε μη οικιακο.

----------


## pantel

> Και εγώ χρόνια τώρα, είχα την ίδια απορία !!   
> 
> Από όσο γνωρίζω γιατί πριν χρόνια που είχα ΟΤΕ είχα μπλέξει με αυτήν την ιστορία και είχα μιλήσει μέχρι και στα κεντρικά, δεν το υποστηρίζει το πρόγραμμα τους που έχουν (αν δεν κάνω λάθος για τιμολ-χρεώσεις) και δεν πρόκειται να το τροποποιήσουν/φτιάξουν γιατί πλέον θεωρούν την τεχνολογία ISDN "προς κατάργηση" και χωρίς μεγάλη βάση εδώ στην Ελλάδα. 
> Σε όλους προτείνουν το γνωστό -> έξοδος κλήσεων από το Κεφαλικό νούμερο, έχετε όπως λένε κανονικά όλα τα προνόμια του πακέτου σας !


Kι εγώ είχα σκεφτεί πως θα πρόκειται για κάποιο περιορισμό που αφορά το ISDN και είχα την ψευδαίσθηση οτι το πρόβλημα θα διορθωθεί, τώρα που με πέρασαν σε ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία και διατήρησα τα MSN μου.Δυστυχώς είμαστε στη ίδια κατάσταση με πριν και με μειωμένη ευελιξία σε σχέση με το ISDN.

----------


## georgep138

Μήπως θα γινόνταν , χρησιμοποιώντας Asterisk , 
να καλούμε από τον κεφαλικό που έχει απεριόριστα 
και να εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός του MSN ?

----------


## Magnum

> Μήπως θα γινόνταν , χρησιμοποιώντας Asterisk , 
> να καλούμε από τον κεφαλικό που έχει απεριόριστα 
> και να εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός του MSN ?


ΟΧΙ, δεν είναι θέμα Asterisk αλλά ΟΤΕ και δεν μπορεί να γίνει. 

Εδώ και κανένα χρόνο όταν με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο για προσφορά από το 13888 και τους αναφέρω ότι έχω την αντίστοιχη ISDN ισχυρίζονται ότι πλέον ισχύει σε όλους τους αριθμούς κεφαλικός+MSN τα προνόμια του πακέτου (π.χ. απεριόριστες αστικές/υπεραστικές κλήσεις, προς κινητά κλπ). Βέβαια μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω προχωρήσει, ούτε το έχω διασταυρώσει μιας και οι προσφορές του ήταν χειρότερες από αυτή που είμαι.

----------


## georgep138

Εκανα την παραπάνω ερώτηση,
επειδή είδα στον Asterisk κάτι Outbound CallerID,
και περιμένω από κάποιον ειδικό στο Asterisk,
μήπως μπορεί να βοηθήσει , 
δηλαδή μήπως υπάρχει τρόπος 
να τηλεφωνούμε από τον κεφαλικό για να μην πληρώνουμε,
αλλά προς τα έξω να εμφανίζεται το MSN που θέλουμε.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## astbox

Ναι το outbound caller id ορίζει ποιος αριθμός φαίνεται προς τα έξω αλλά το billing στον ΟΤΕ γίνεται σύμφωνα με αυτή την πληροφορία.
Έχεις μία isdn με δύο κανάλια φωνής. Κανένα από τα κανάλια φωνής δεν "δένεται" με κάποιον αριθμό (κεφαλικό ή msn).
Οπότε δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις π.χ. το 1ο κανάλι, που σε μία υποθετική και non standard based υλοποίηση του isdn θα μπορούσε να είναι το κεφαλικό, για να έχεις καλύτερη χρέωση αλλά να περάσεις το msn σαν cid.
Αφού έχεις asterisk αν θες να μειώσεις το κόστος, γύρνα το msn σου σε voip π.χ. στην modulus ή την yuboto έτσι ώστε να πληρώνεις σύμφωνα με το πόσο μιλάς κι όχι με πάγιο.

----------


## geioannou

τελικα μπορει καποιος να μας πει εαν σε μια ISDN με MSN μπορουν οι υπηρεσιες του πακετου να μοιραστουν και στο MSN ?

----------


## Magnum

> τελικα μπορει καποιος να μας πει εαν σε μια ISDN με MSN μπορουν οι υπηρεσιες του πακετου να μοιραστουν και στο MSN ?


Αν εννοείς στον ΟΤΕ με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι πλέον γίνεται ..... 
[ Σίγουρα θα σου απαντήσω την άλλη εβδομάδα που θα κάνω φορητότητα εκεί μιας και η VF δεν έχει μέχρι στιγμής πακέτο για ISDN + VDSL, πιθανόν πλέον να γίνεται μόνο σε VoIP συνδέσεις μέσω Oxygen Router ]

----------


## geioannou

> Αν εννοείς στον ΟΤΕ με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι πλέον γίνεται ..... 
> [ Σίγουρα θα σου απαντήσω την άλλη εβδομάδα που θα κάνω φορητότητα εκεί μιας και η VF δεν έχει μέχρι στιγμής πακέτο για ISDN + VDSL, πιθανόν πλέον να γίνεται μόνο σε VoIP συνδέσεις μέσω Oxygen Router ]


ενταξει, θα περιμενω να ξερεις.
θελω να το κανω στο σπιτι μιας φιλης μου οπου στο κεφαλικο νουμερο θα ειναι η ιδια και στο MSN θα μεταφερθει το νουμερο της μητερας της οπου και πρόκειται να φιλοξενηθεί απο εδω και περα στο ιδιο σπιτι.
και μεχρι να το τσεκαρεις και στο πρωτο λογαριασμο οπου και εκει δεν θα υπαρχει καμια αμφιβολια,θα ηθελα να μου πεις εαν θα το γραφει το συμβολαιο σαν ορο και βεβαια εαν θα στο πουν οι πωλητες κλπ

----------


## DVader

> τελικα μπορει καποιος να μας πει εαν σε μια ISDN με MSN μπορουν οι υπηρεσιες του πακετου να μοιραστουν και στο MSN ?


Και εγώ στην αλλαγή πακέτου που έκανα το ίδιο με διαβεβαίωσαν ... Η αλήθεια αυτή...

----------


## geioannou

εν το μεταξυ στο site που ψαχνω δεν βρισκω πουθενα ISDN πακετο για να βρω και το κοστος αλλα το επιπλέον κοστος του MSN.

----------


## DVader

> εν το μεταξυ στο site που ψαχνω δεν βρισκω πουθενα ISDN πακετο για να βρω και το κοστος αλλα το επιπλέον κοστος του MSN.


Δεν νομίζω ότι παρέχεται πλέον το ISDN λόγω vob-voip
Εμένα μου το χρεώνουν 1 Ευρώ αν το θυμάμαι το μήνα.. Αν θέλεις όντως κοιτώ το λογαριασμό τι μου χρεώνουν ...Όπως και να έχει είναι κάτι ψηλό...

Να πω επίσης ότι δεν έχω αλλάξει τον προγραμματισμό στο netmod ώστε οι κλήσεις στα msn να βγαίνουν από κάθε msn ξεχωριστά... και όχι από το κεφαλικό ... για να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο ...

----------


## jkoukos

Εδώ είσαι. Ουσιαστικά τα 2 κανάλια φωνής (ISDN ή VoIP) είναι +4,56€ (21,69€ vs 17,13€) από την απλή τηλεφωνία και κάθε MSN (εκτός του κεφαλικού) κοστίζει 1,30€.

Τα παραπάνω ισχύουν για απλή τηλεφωνική σύνδεση. Σε περίπτωση πακέτου DP, η διαφορά στο πάγιο είναι +6,50€ και μνημονεύεται στο έντυπο αίτησης του πακέτου που θέλεις. Το κόστος κάθε MSN είναι πάλι 1,30€.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν νομίζω ότι παρέχεται πλέον το ISDN λόγω vob-voip


Όπως στην TDM τηλεφωνία είχαμε 1 κανάλι (PSTN) ή 2 κανάλια (ISDN), έτσι και στο VoIP έχουμε 1 ή 2 κανάλια φωνής με τις αντίστοιχες χρεώσεις πάγιου.
Έτσι, στο απλό VoIP έχουμε ουσιαστικά 1,5 κανάλι (και όχι 2). Και αυτό διότι μπορούμε να έχουμε 2 εισερχόμενες κλήσεις (ή 1 εισερχόμενη και μία εξερχόμενη), αλλά δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε 2 εξερχόμενες. Γι' αυτό υπάρχει και το VoIP με 2 καθαρά κανάλια φωνής (αντίστοιχο του ISDN).

----------


## DVader

> Εδώ είσαι. Ουσιαστικά τα 2 κανάλια φωνής (ISDN ή VoIP) είναι +4,56€ (21,69€ vs 17,13€) από την απλή τηλεφωνία και κάθε MSN (εκτός του κεφαλικού) κοστίζει 1,30€.
> 
> Τα παραπάνω ισχύουν για απλή τηλεφωνική σύνδεση. Σε περίπτωση πακέτου DP, η διαφορά στο πάγιο είναι +6,50€ και μνημονεύεται στο έντυπο αίτησης του πακέτου που θέλεις. Το κόστος κάθε MSN είναι πάλι 1,30€.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Όπως στην TDM τηλεφωνία είχαμε 1 κανάλι (PSTN) ή 2 κανάλια (ISDN), έτσι και στο VoIP έχουμε 1 ή 2 κανάλια φωνής με τις αντίστοιχες χρεώσεις πάγιου.
> Έτσι, στο απλό VoIP έχουμε ουσιαστικά 1,5 κανάλι (και όχι 2). Και αυτό διότι μπορούμε να έχουμε 2 εισερχόμενες κλήσεις (ή 1 εισερχόμενη και μία εξερχόμενη), αλλά δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε 2 εξερχόμενες. Γι' αυτό υπάρχει και το VoIP με 2 καθαρά κανάλια φωνής (αντίστοιχο του ISDN).


Σωστός ... μια χαρά το λές ..Απλά λέω ότι νέα ISDN σαν ISDN παρέχεται με netmod....

----------


## jkoukos

Αν και δυσκολότερα, ακόμη και σήμερα παρέχεται ISDN.

----------


## geioannou

δηλαδη λεμε οτι εκτος του καλσσικου ISDN οπου μπορει να μας δωσει +1 ακομα καναλι φωνης, μπορουμε να εχουμε  το ιδιο με συνδεση Voip με δυο καναλια φωνης ?
εαν ναι, τοτε εχουμε τα πλεονεκτηματα και τα μειονεκτηματα για το καθε ενα και την λογικη οπου καποιος θα πρεπει να ακολουθησει για να επιλεξει ?
καποτε που δουλευα σε εγκαταστασεις ΤΚ περναμε με το κιλο τις ISDN και τα MSN, αλλα την λογικη του Voip με δυο καναλια φωνης δεν την ξερω.

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι και γι' αυτό πλέον αναφέρεται ως "_Τηλεφωνική Γραμμή με 2 κανάλια φωνής (ευρυζωνική ή ISDN BRA)_".

Βασικά στο VoIP μπορείς να έχεις όσα κανάλια θέλεις στην ίδια γραμμή. Π.χ. οι τρίτοι VoIP πάροχοι δίνουν 2 ή 3 κανάλια και τα παραπάνω με επιπλέον κόστος.

----------


## geioannou

βασικα εχω μπερδευτει τωρα. εγω που θελω να εχω δυο τηλεφωνικους αριθμους, το θελω απο τον ΟΤΕ και να μοιραζονται τις υπηρεσιες του προγραμματος, τι να παω και να ζητησω ?
να ζητησω ISDN με MSN η να τους πω για δυο καναλια σε VoiP ?

και αν θελησω να βαλω asterisk καποια στιγμη, θα μου δωσουν τους κωδικους ?

----------


## jkoukos

Τους κωδικούς τους δίνουν εφόσον τους ζητήσεις. Ούτε ο πρώτος, ούτε ο τελευταίος θα είσαι.
Οι 2 τηλεφωνικοί αριθμοί μεταφράζονται σε έναν κεφαλικό και ένα MSN. Είτε ISDN, είτε VoIP θα μπορείς να τους έχεις κανονικά, φυσικά με το έξτρα κόστος.
Το αν θα αιτηθείς ISDN ή VoIP με 2 κανάλια, είναι καθαρά δική σου απόφαση. Το αν θα σου δώσουν ISDN, είναι επιλογή του παρόχου.

----------


## Magnum

> Και εγώ στην αλλαγή πακέτου που έκανα το ίδιο με διαβεβαίωσαν ... Η αλήθεια αυτή...


Και τώρα που κατέβασα και έριχνα μια ματιά στην αίτηση του FIBER 50, έπεσε το μάτι στο παρακάτω :

" *Στις Τηλεφωνικές Γραμμές με 2 κανάλια φωνής  (Ευρυζωνική ή ISDN  BRA) με MSN αριθμούς, το παρόν Πρόγραμμα καλύπτει την κίνηση του κεφαλικού αριθμού. Σε περίπτωση που ο Πελάτης επιθυμεί να εντάξει την κίνηση του MSN στο Πρόγραμμα, θα πρέπει να ορίσει η κίνηση του MSN να διέρχεται από τον κεφαλικό αριθμό της Τηλεφωνικής Γραμμής*."

Ελπίζω να μην ισχύει γιατί ήταν ο βασικότερος λόγος που άρχισα να σκέφτομαι την επιστροφή στον ΟΤΕ με βάση την προσφορά που μου έκαναν! 
Μέσα στην εβδομάδα υποτίθεται θα ενεργοποιηθώ αν ισχύει το παραπάνω με βλέπω για ακύρωση ....

----------


## geioannou

> Και τώρα που κατέβασα και έριχνα μια ματιά στην αίτηση του FIBER 50, έπεσε το μάτι στο παρακάτω :
> 
> " *Στις Τηλεφωνικές Γραμμές με 2 κανάλια φωνής  (Ευρυζωνική ή ISDN  BRA) με MSN αριθμούς, το παρόν Πρόγραμμα καλύπτει την κίνηση του κεφαλικού αριθμού. Σε περίπτωση που ο Πελάτης επιθυμεί να εντάξει την κίνηση του MSN στο Πρόγραμμα, θα πρέπει να ορίσει η κίνηση του MSN να διέρχεται από τον κεφαλικό αριθμό της Τηλεφωνικής Γραμμής*."
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην ισχύει γιατί ήταν ο βασικότερος λόγος που άρχισα να σκέφτομαι την επιστροφή στον ΟΤΕ με βάση την προσφορά που μου έκαναν! 
> Μέσα στην εβδομάδα υποτίθεται θα ενεργοποιηθώ αν ισχύει το παραπάνω με βλέπω για ακύρωση ....


μηπως οταν λεει _"θα πρέπει να ορίσει η κίνηση του MSN να διέρχεται από τον κεφαλικό αριθμό της Τηλεφωνικής Γραμμής"_ εννοεί οτι μετα τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις το MSN περναει, εμφανιζεται και συμπεριφερεται σαν αυτονομο νουμερο μαις και ειναι MSN, αλλα η κινηση καθαρα απο τεχνικης αποψης, περναει μεσα απο το κεφαλικο νουμερο !!!!

----------


## DVader

> Και τώρα που κατέβασα και έριχνα μια ματιά στην αίτηση του FIBER 50, έπεσε το μάτι στο παρακάτω :
> 
> " *Στις Τηλεφωνικές Γραμμές με 2 κανάλια φωνής  (Ευρυζωνική ή ISDN  BRA) με MSN αριθμούς, το παρόν Πρόγραμμα καλύπτει την κίνηση του κεφαλικού αριθμού. Σε περίπτωση που ο Πελάτης επιθυμεί να εντάξει την κίνηση του MSN στο Πρόγραμμα, θα πρέπει να ορίσει η κίνηση του MSN να διέρχεται από τον κεφαλικό αριθμό της Τηλεφωνικής Γραμμής*."
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην ισχύει γιατί ήταν ο βασικότερος λόγος που άρχισα να σκέφτομαι την επιστροφή στον ΟΤΕ με βάση την προσφορά που μου έκαναν! 
> Μέσα στην εβδομάδα υποτίθεται θα ενεργοποιηθώ αν ισχύει το παραπάνω με βλέπω για ακύρωση ....


Δώσε link που το διάβασες ?

----------


## astbox

ΛαΛ αυτό που γράφει δεν γίνεται, τουλάχιστον τεχνικά! Προφανώς κάτι άλλο εννοούν που αφορά την τιμολόγηση τους κι όχι το πως δουλεύει το isdn.
Καλύτερα πάρε τηλέφωνο να σου πουν και να σε βεβαιώσουν ότι αυτό που θες μπορεί να γίνει, αν και παλιότερα θυμάμαι από άλλους συμφορουμίτες ότι ήθελαν το ίδιο πράγμα, τους είπαν ναι γίνεται και τελικά δεν γινόταν!

----------


## Magnum

> Εδώ είσαι. Ουσιαστικά τα 2 κανάλια φωνής (ISDN ή VoIP) είναι +4,56€ (21,69€ vs 17,13€) από την απλή τηλεφωνία και κάθε MSN (εκτός του κεφαλικού) κοστίζει 1,30€.
> 
> Τα παραπάνω ισχύουν για απλή τηλεφωνική σύνδεση. Σε περίπτωση πακέτου DP, η διαφορά στο πάγιο είναι +6,50€ και μνημονεύεται στο έντυπο αίτησης του πακέτου που θέλεις. Το κόστος κάθε MSN είναι πάλι 1,30€.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Όπως στην TDM τηλεφωνία είχαμε 1 κανάλι (PSTN) ή 2 κανάλια (ISDN), έτσι και στο VoIP έχουμε 1 ή 2 κανάλια φωνής με τις αντίστοιχες χρεώσεις πάγιου.
> Έτσι, στο απλό VoIP έχουμε ουσιαστικά 1,5 κανάλι (και όχι 2). Και αυτό διότι μπορούμε να έχουμε 2 εισερχόμενες κλήσεις (ή 1 εισερχόμενη και μία εξερχόμενη), αλλά δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε 2 εξερχόμενες. Γι' αυτό υπάρχει και το VoIP με 2 καθαρά κανάλια φωνής (αντίστοιχο του ISDN).





> Δώσε link που το διάβασες ?


Από το παραπάνω Link του εντύπου της αίτησης.

Αυτό που σημαίνει είναι ότι για να μπορείς να εκμεταλλευτείς το πρόγραμμα σου (π.χ. απεριόριστες αστικές/υπεραστικές κλήσεις ) πρέπει οι εξερχόμενες κλήσεις από τα MSN να βγαίνουν από το κεφαλικό νούμερο.
Με απλά λόγια το πρόγραμμα εφαρμόζεται μόνο στο κεφαλικό νούμερο και οι εξερχόμενες πρέπει να γίνονται μόνο από εκεί και πρέπει να ρυθμίσεις κατάλληλα το Netmod / Router (VoIP) ώστε να γίνεται αυτό.

Αυτό δηλαδή που ίσχυε χρόνια τώρα στον COTE και ήταν ο βασικός λόγος που έφυγα εκτός του οικονομικού.

- - - Updated - - -




> Και εγώ στην αλλαγή πακέτου που έκανα το ίδιο με διαβεβαίωσαν ... Η αλήθεια αυτή...





> Δώσε link που το διάβασες ?


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος λες ότι εσύ ήδη το έχεις κάνει, με τι εξοπλισμό είσαι Netmod ISDN ή με VoIP Oxygen και ισχύει ή όχι το παραπάνω?

----------


## DVader

> Από το παραπάνω Link του εντύπου της αίτησης.
> 
> Αυτό που σημαίνει είναι ότι για να μπορείς να εκμεταλλευτείς το πρόγραμμα σου (π.χ. απεριόριστες αστικές/υπεραστικές κλήσεις ) πρέπει οι εξερχόμενες κλήσεις από τα MSN να βγαίνουν από το κεφαλικό νούμερο.
> Με απλά λόγια το πρόγραμμα εφαρμόζεται μόνο στο κεφαλικό νούμερο και οι εξερχόμενες πρέπει να γίνονται μόνο από εκεί και πρέπει να ρυθμίσεις κατάλληλα το Netmod / Router (VoIP) ώστε να γίνεται αυτό.
> 
> Αυτό δηλαδή που ίσχυε χρόνια τώρα στον COTE και ήταν ο βασικός λόγος που έφυγα εκτός του οικονομικού.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Οχι άλλα εγώ τις κλήσεις από πάντα τις έβγαζα από το κεφαλικό. Ετσι έχω ρυθμισμένο το netmod αλλά και τον * μου.
Αυτό που είπα είναι ότι τώρα που έκανα αλλαγή μου είπαν ότι δεν χρειάζεται αλλά και ότι και στα MSN ισχύουν και τα οικονομικά...αλλά δεν το έχω τσεκάρει ..

- - - Updated - - -

Για αυτό και ρώτησα που το έχεις δει γραμμένο.

----------


## geioannou

> Οχι άλλα εγώ τις κλήσεις από πάντα τις έβγαζα από το κεφαλικό. Ετσι έχω ρυθμισμένο το netmod αλλά και τον * μου.
> Αυτό που είπα είναι ότι τώρα που έκανα αλλαγή μου είπαν ότι δεν χρειάζεται αλλά και ότι και στα MSN ισχύουν και τα οικονομικά...αλλά δεν το έχω τσεκάρει ..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Για αυτό και ρώτησα που το έχεις δει γραμμένο.


τσεκαρε το !!!!
εαν το επιβεβαιωσεις θα σταματησουμε να υποθετουμε και θα προχωρισουμε και εμεις στο ιδιο....

----------


## Panagioths

Κάτι πολύ ευχάριστο που ξεκίνησε να ισχύει ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ στον ΟΤΕ είναι οτι αν έχει κάποιος isdn και msn σε πρόγραμμα fiber 100 ή 200 τότε μπορεί να δρομολογεί την εξερχόμενη κίνηση τηλεφωνίας και μέσω των msn χωρίς έξτρα χρέωση (flat χρεώσεις που ίσχυαν μέχρι τώρα) παρά να τα καναλώνει τις παροχές του πακέτου που ισχύει για το κεφαλικό!

----------


## Magnum

> Κάτι πολύ ευχάριστο που ξεκίνησε να ισχύει ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ στον ΟΤΕ είναι οτι αν έχει κάποιος isdn και msn σε πρόγραμμα fiber 100 ή 200 τότε μπορεί να δρομολογεί την εξερχόμενη κίνηση τηλεφωνίας και μέσω των msn χωρίς έξτρα χρέωση (flat χρεώσεις που ίσχυαν μέχρι τώρα) παρά να τα καναλώνει τις παροχές του πακέτου που ισχύει για το κεφαλικό!


Μόνο στα FIBER 100 & 200 ? Στα μικρότερα 30 & 50 δεν ισχύουν ?

Γιατί εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση για 50 και οι ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ εδώ και 10 μέρες πωλητές με έχουν ΔΙΑΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΕΙ ότι αυτό ισχύει για όλα τα msn της ISDN γραμμής !
Για αυτό και προχώρησα την αίτηση επιστροφής στην COSMOTE και μόλις έλαβα και την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης σε αυτήν.

----------


## Panagioths

> Μόνο στα FIBER 100 & 200 ? Στα μικρότερα 30 & 50 δεν ισχύουν ?
> 
> Γιατί εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση για 50 και οι ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ εδώ και 10 μέρες πωλητές με έχουν ΔΙΑΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΕΙ ότι αυτό ισχύει για όλα τα msn της ISDN γραμμής !
> Για αυτό και προχώρησα την αίτηση επιστροφής στην COSMOTE και μόλις έλαβα και την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης σε αυτήν.


Μόνο στα 100/200άρια. Στα μικρότερα όχι (δεν ξέρω γιατί τόση ανωμαλία). Αν δεις το συμβόλαιο/αίτηση που έχεις κάνει το αναφέρει κιόλας οτι μόνο για τον κεφαλικό αριθμό ισχύει αυτό. Ενώ στις αιτήσεις των 100/200αριών αναφέρει οτι ισχύει και για τα μσν...

----------


## Magnum

> Μόνο στα 100/200άρια. Στα μικρότερα όχι (δεν ξέρω γιατί τόση ανωμαλία). Αν δεις το συμβόλαιο/αίτηση που έχεις κάνει το αναφέρει κιόλας οτι μόνο για τον κεφαλικό αριθμό ισχύει αυτό. Ενώ στις αιτήσεις των 100/200αριών αναφέρει οτι ισχύει και για τα μσν...


Τηλεφωνικά έγινε η αίτηση με την παραπάνω διαβεβαίωση ότι ισχύει και για τα MSN ! Το συμβόλαιο θα μου το φέρει ο τεχνικός όταν έρθει, παρόλο που το ζήτησα να το δω πριν ...
Αν δεν ισχύει, έχει να γίνει πάλι πανικός με τους Οτετζήδες ...

- - - Updated - - -




> Μόνο στα 100/200άρια. Στα μικρότερα όχι (δεν ξέρω γιατί τόση ανωμαλία). Αν δεις το συμβόλαιο/αίτηση που έχεις κάνει το αναφέρει κιόλας οτι μόνο για τον κεφαλικό αριθμό ισχύει αυτό. Ενώ στις αιτήσεις των 100/200αριών αναφέρει οτι ισχύει και για τα μσν...


Μόλις είδα ότι και στο 100άρι αναφέρει ότι :

" Στις Τηλεφωνικές Γραμμές με  2 κανάλια φωνής  (Ευρυζωνική ή  ISDN BRA) με  MSN αριθμούς,  το παρόν Πρόγραμμα καλύπτει την κίνηση του κεφαλικού αριθμού.  Σε περίπτωση που ο Πελάτης επιθυμεί να εντάξει την κίνηση του  MSN  στο Πρόγραμμα,  θα πρέπει να ορίσει η κίνηση του  MSN  να διέρχεται από τον κεφαλικό αριθμό της Τηλεφωνικής Γραμμής.  "

----------


## puntomania

με λίγα λόγια... αν υπολογίσεις την διαφορά του παγίου μιας isdn... καλύτερα μια απλή γραμμή με έναν αριθμό και ίντερνετ... και τους υπόλοιπους αριθμούς σε εναλλακτικούς voip provider

----------


## Panagioths

Χμ... έχεις δίκιο, από οτι ειδα τελικά η κίνηση των msn καλύπτεται μόνο σε Business Fiber 100 & 200, όχι σε Home....  :Sad:

----------


## Magnum

Λοιπόν τελικά εξακολουθεί και ισχύει ο περιορισμός για τα MSN !

Ισχύει ότι γράφαμε παραπάνω ότι το πρόγραμμα ισχύει μόνο για το κεφαλικό αριθμό και όταν έχεις καθαρή ISDN πρέπει να προγραμματίσεις τον εξοπλισμό (Netmod, Santis κλπ) για αυτό, αν κάνεις ή έχεις μετατρέψει την γραμμή σε ευρυζωνική τότε έρχεται έτοιμος ο εξοπλισμός (Router?) με αυτόν τον προγραμματισμό, τουλάχιστον για τα οικιακά πακέτα .... (Ενημέρωση από το τεχνικό τμήμα)

Πλέον και η VF υποστηρίζει VDSL όπως με ενημερώσανε σήμερα στα One Net πακέτα οπότε λέω να μείνω στην VF και να ακυρώσω την φορητότητα που οι πωλητές της COSMOTE τα κάνανε μαντάρα (για να μην πω καμία ποιο βαριά λέξη) στέλνοντας μου αίτηση με τον εξοπλισμό για DP 24XL αντί Fiber 50 L @

----------


## geopro64

Γιά πανω από δεκαπέντε έτη ήμουν αναγκασμένος να δρομολογώ τίς εξερχόμενες κλήσεις απο το κεφαλικό.
Ενας από τους λόγους πού έφυγα από τον  ΟΤΕ ήταν καί αυτός.
Οσοι το έχουν ζήσει μπορούν να το καταλάβουν.

----------


## Magnum

> Γιά πανω από δεκαπέντε έτη ήμουν αναγκασμένος να δρομολογώ τίς εξερχόμενες κλήσεις απο το κεφαλικό.
> Ενας από τους λόγους πού έφυγα από τον  ΟΤΕ ήταν καί αυτός.
> Οσοι το έχουν ζήσει μπορούν να το καταλάβουν.


Ήταν ο βασικότερος λόγος που έφυγα από τον ΟΤΕ μαζί με το οικονομικό και θα είναι ο λόγος που θα ακυρώσω και την φορητότητα που είχα ξεκινήσει και θα παραμείνω στην VF που πλέον δίνει και σε VDSL αντίστοιχα προγράμματα !
Όντως μεγάλο πρόβλημα για όσους έχουν MSN και τα χρησιμοποιούν.

Η πλάκα είναι ότι άλλα λένε οι πωλητές (ότι ισχύει το πρόγραμμα και στα MSN και μπορείς να κάνεις κλήσεις με αυτά κανονικά) και άλλα σου λένε τα υπόλοιπα τμήματα (εμπορικό, τεχνική υποστήριξη κλπ) ότι πρέπει να δρομολογείς τις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις από τον κεφαλικό !   Βέβαια και αυτοί το παρουσιάζουν σαν κάτι, το απόλυτα φυσιολογικό .... 

Τους λέω δηλαδή τα MSN τα έχουμε μόνο για τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις ? Αν μου κάνουν κλήση π.χ. αναπάντητη στο MSN και τους πάρω πίσω πως θα καταλάβει ο άλλος ποιος τον παίρνει τηλέφωνο ?

----------


## astbox

Μα δεν είναι ότι δεν γίνεται, απλά χρεώνεσαι γι αυτό, κι αυτό επειδή από ότι φαίνεται είναι περιορισμός από το σύστημα τιμολόγησης του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Magnum

> Μα δεν είναι ότι δεν γίνεται, απλά χρεώνεσαι γι αυτό, κι αυτό επειδή από ότι φαίνεται είναι περιορισμός από το σύστημα τιμολόγησης του ΟΤΕ.


Μα δεν είπα εγώ ότι δεν γίνεται να κάνεις κλήσεις από τα MSN, απλώς δεν ισχύει το πρόγραμμα σου σε αυτά αλλά μόνο στον κεφαλικό αριθμό !

Δηλαδή πληρώνεις ένα σεβαστό ποσό για ISDN με MSN και ένα πρόγραμμα για κλήσεις το οποίο μπορείς να εκμεταλλευτείς μόνο αν καλείς με τον κεφαλικό αριθμό, στην ουσία έτσι τα MSN τα χρησιμοποιείς μόνο για τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις.
Αν δουλεύεις κανονικά τα MSN για εξερχόμενες από αυτά, τότε πληρώνεις κανονικά όλες σου τις κλήσεις από αυτά !

Αυτόν τον περιορισμό τον έχει μόνο ο ΟΤΕ, όλες οι υπόλοιπες εταιρίες εφαρμόζεται το πρόγραμμα σε όλους τους αριθμούς που είναι επάνω στην γραμμή.
Όμως όπως αναφέρω και παραπάνω άλλα σου λένε οι πωλητές του ΟΤΕ (από το τμήμα τηλεφ. προώθησης) και άλλα ισχύουν και σου αναφέρουν τα υπόλοιπα τμήματα!

----------


## Panagioths

Ο περιορισμός αυτός είναι τεράστια βλακεία του ΟΤΕ όπως και να μην δίνει στατικές ΙΡ σε μη επαγγελματικές γραμμές...

----------


## DVader

> Ο περιορισμός αυτός είναι τεράστια βλακεία του ΟΤΕ όπως και να μην δίνει στατικές ΙΡ σε μη επαγγελματικές γραμμές...


Συμφωνώ αν και το μη στατικό θέμα λύνεται ... με χρήση DDNS

----------


## lavachequirit

Φαίνεται ότι ισχύει για όλα τα business προγράμματα, ακόμη και το 24άρι. Στις αιτήσεις των business που υπάρχουν στο site, το γράφει ξεκάθαρα: "το πρόγραμμα ... καλύπτει την κίνηση τόσο του κεφαλικού αριθμού όσο και του MSN". Στο συμβόλαιο όμως που έκανα προχτές γράφει το κλασικό "ο πελάτης ... πρέπει να ορίσει η κίνηση να διέρχεται από τον κεφαλικό αριθμό". Από τον ΟΤΕ μου είπαν ότι για να ενεργοποιηθεί η συγκεκριμένη δυνατότητα πρέπει πρώτα να ζητήσουμε από το τεχνικό τμήμα να μας κάνουν "παραμετροποίηση", ό,τι κι αν είναι αυτό.

----------


## geopro64

Το ζήτημα είναι παλαιό και ποτέ δεν λύθηκε.
Απλά ο ΟΤΕ καταφεύγει στην εξαπάτηση.
Αν απευθυνθεί κάποιος στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών θα πάρει δυο απαντήσεις:
Η μια θα είναι ότι το msn εντάσσεται στο πακέτο ομιλίας , το οποίο είναι ψευδές.
Η άλλη θα είναι ότι για να ενταχθεί το msn στο πακέτο ομιλίας (πχ απεριόριστα αστικά-υπεραστικα) πρέπει οι εξερχόμενες κλήσεις να δρομολογούνται με εξερχόμενο αριθμό *μόνο* τον κεφαλικό αριθμό.
 Όταν μιλάνε περί παραμετροποίησης αυτό ακριβώς εννοούν.
Λες και τον msn αριθμό τον έχουμε μόνο για εισερχόμενες κλήσεις !
Έκτος αν δεχτείς να πληρώνεις ξεχωριστά για τις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις από τον msn.
Και μάλιστα το αντιμετωπίζουν σαν κάτι το εντελώς φυσιολογικό και όχι ως ματσακονιά.
Οπότε κοίτα τι παθαίνεις: Ας πούμε ότι κάνεις μιαν αναπάντητη κλήση σε κάποιον, χρησιμοποιώντας τη συσκευή που κούμπωσες το msn.
 Ο καλούμενος βλέπει μόνον τον κεφαλικό αριθμό και σε καλεί πίσω σε αυτόν τον αριθμό , με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.
Αλλά ούτε αυτή η ματσακονιά λειτουργεί έστω.
Ο λόγος λέγεται αναμονή κλήσης όπως τον αντιλαμβάνεται ο ΟΤΕ
Ας υποθέσουμε ότι υπάρχει κεφαλικός αριθμός και msn αριθμός και σε καλεί κάποιος.
Αν ο αριθμός είναι κατειλημμένος τότε το σύστημα εκτρέπει (αναγκαστικά και όχι ως option) την κλήση στον άλλο αριθμό που δεν είναι κατειλημμένος και ο καλών δεν ακούει το γνωστό (η κλήση σας είναι σε αναμονή , παρακαλώ...κλπ) , αυτό που ακούει είναι να καλεί κανονικά και να αναρωτιέται ο καλών γιατί είσαι τόσο γαϊδούρι που δεν σηκώνεις το τηλέφωνο ενώ πριν από λίγο του έκανες αναπάντητη κλήση.
Η μόνη σου ελπίδα να ακούσει ο καλών το αυτονόητο  “η κλήση σας είναι σε αναμονή , παρακαλώ...κλπ “ είναι να είναι και οι δυο αριθμοί κατειλημμένοι.
Οπότε αναγκαστικά απενεργοποιείς την αναμονή κλήσης.
ΟΤΕ το μεγαλείο σου ...

----------


## sdikr

Μπορείς να δηλώσεις και σε ποιο Msn θα απαντάει η κάθε συσκευή,   αν δεν το κάνεις τότε και οι δυο απαντάνε και στα δυο (ή παραπάνω) νούμερα

----------


## geopro64

> Μπορείς να δηλώσεις και σε ποιο Msn θα απαντάει η κάθε συσκευή,   αν δεν το κάνεις τότε και οι δυο απαντάνε και στα δυο (ή παραπάνω) νούμερα


Εστω οτι δηλώνεις μόνο έναν αριθμό στη κάθε θύρα. 
Εξακολουθεί νά υπάρχει στην αναμονή κλήσης αυτή η αλλοπροσαλλη συμπεριφορά.

----------


## lavachequirit

Διαβάζοντας το παρόν θέμα και αυτά που γράφει ο Panagiotis προκύπτει ότι στις εταιρικές συνδέσεις και μόνο μπορούμε από πέρυσι να εμφανίζουμε τα MSN χωρίς να χρεωνόμαστε εκτός πακέτου. Αυτό επιβεβαιώνεται και από το λεκτικό των αιτήσεων που υπάρχουν στο site της Cosmote.

Ο λόγος που πόσταρα αρχικά στο θέμα ήταν επειδή στο συμβόλαιο που υπέγραψα την Παρασκευή (μετατροπή σε Business), το κείμενο ήταν των ιδιωτών και με παραξένεψε. Η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν ότι δεν είχαν ενημερωμένο το σύστημά τους και μου εκτύπωσαν λάθος συμβόλαιο, αλλά με βάση αυτά που γράφεις geopro64 τότε οι αιτήσεις που έχουν στο site δεν είναι οι σωστές.

Αν είναι έτσι θα επιχειρήσω να υπαναχωρήσω από την ανανέωση του συμβολαίου μου και σε λίγο που θα λήξει θα τα πάω αλλού τα MSN.

Πάντως είναι ακατανόητο, αν ο σκοπός τους είναι να εξαπατήσουν τον καταναλωτή, για ποιο λόγο κάνουν διαφοροποίηση στο ένα κείμενο και όχι και στα δύο. Δηλαδή η "παραμετροποίηση" είναι ο ορισμός των MSN που τον κάνουμε και μόνοι μας και γίνεται σε όλες τις συνδέσεις; Αδύνατον να βγάλει κανείς άκρη με αυτά τα ζώα. Η παραπληροφόρηση σε όλο της το μεγαλείο!

Business:


Ιδιώτες:

----------


## geopro64

> Διαβάζοντας το παρόν θέμα και αυτά που γράφει ο Panagiotis προκύπτει ότι στις εταιρικές συνδέσεις και μόνο μπορούμε από πέρυσι να εμφανίζουμε τα MSN χωρίς να χρεωνόμαστε εκτός πακέτου. Αυτό επιβεβαιώνεται και από το λεκτικό των αιτήσεων που υπάρχουν στο site της Cosmote.
> 
> Ο λόγος που πόσταρα αρχικά στο θέμα ήταν επειδή στο συμβόλαιο που υπέγραψα την Παρασκευή (μετατροπή σε Business), το κείμενο ήταν των ιδιωτών και με παραξένεψε. Η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν ότι δεν είχαν ενημερωμένο το σύστημά τους και μου εκτύπωσαν λάθος συμβόλαιο, αλλά με βάση αυτά που γράφεις geopro64 τότε οι αιτήσεις που έχουν στο site δεν είναι οι σωστές.
> 
> Αν είναι έτσι θα επιχειρήσω να υπαναχωρήσω από την ανανέωση του συμβολαίου μου και σε λίγο που θα λήξει θα τα πάω αλλού τα MSN.
> 
> Πάντως είναι ακατανόητο, αν ο σκοπός τους είναι να εξαπατήσουν τον καταναλωτή, για ποιο λόγο κάνουν διαφοροποίηση στο ένα κείμενο και όχι και στα δύο. Δηλαδή η "παραμετροποίηση" είναι ο ορισμός των MSN που τον κάνουμε και μόνοι μας και γίνεται σε όλες τις συνδέσεις; Αδύνατον να βγάλει κανείς άκρη με αυτά τα ζώα. Η παραπληροφόρηση σε όλο της το μεγαλείο!
> 
> Business:
> ...


Λοιπόν νεώτερες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι όντως στα business προγράμματα είναι εφικτό να δρομολογούνται οι εξερχόμενες κλήσεις από τα msn νούμερα και να εμπίπτουν στο πακέτο ομιλίας του κεφαλικού αριθμού.
Στα οικιακά προγράμματα όχι.
Οπωσδήποτε είναι μια  (ημιτελής) κίνηση προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση.

----------


## lavachequirit

Είδες τελικά δεν είναι τόσο παλιό το ζήτημα  :Wink:  Στα προηγούμενα (περυσινά) μηνύματα του παρόντος θέματος αναφέρουν οι φίλοι για τις Business 100/200, φαίνεται όμως (από το κείμενο των συμβάσεων) ότι αφορά και τις Business 24/50 η δυνατότητα χρήσης των MSN.

Εγώ πάντως αιτήθηκα προχθές μεταφορά από 50άρα οικιακή σε 100άρα business και μου εκτύπωσαν σύμβαση με το κειμενάκι των οικιακών.. τρέχα γύρευε με τα ζώα που έχουμε μπλέξει.

Υπάρχει κανείς άλλος σε OTE Business να μας πει τι χρεώνεται αν καλέσει με τα MSNs;

----------


## lavachequirit

Έστειλα το παρακάτω μήνυμα στην Cosmote και μου είπαν θα το προωθήσουν στους ειδικούς:

Παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με υπεύθυνα εάν στις εταιρικές συνδέσεις το πρόγραμμα Double Play "καλύπτει την κίνηση τόσο του κεφαλικού αριθμού, όσο και των MSN", σε αντίθεση με τις οικιακές όπου "σε περίπτωση που ο πελάτης επιθυμεί να εντάξει την κίνηση του MSN στο πρόγραμμα, θα πρέπει να ορίσει η κίνηση του MSN να διέρχεται από τον κεφαλικό αριθμό της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής". Τα εντός εισαγωγικών αναγράφονται στα έντυπα αίτησης - σύμβασης που υπάρχουν αναρτημένα στην ιστοσελίδα σας, παρ' όλα αυτά οι απαντήσεις που έχω μέχρι στιγμής λάβει σχετικά με το θέμα, αφενός από την τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, αλλά και δια ζώσης επισκεπτόμενος τα καταστήματα, είναι αντικρουόμενες και οι υπάλληλοι πλήρως ανενημέρωτοι μηδενός εξαιρουμένου. Με άλλα λόγια η ερώτηση είναι η εξής: εάν αποκτήσω νέα σύνδεση Business Double Play σε ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνική γραμμή με 2 κανάλια φωνής, θα μπορώ επιτέλους να πραγματοποιώ κλήσεις όπου στον καλούμενο να εμφανίζεται ο MSN αριθμός που θα έχω ορίσει και να μην χρεώνομαι για τις κλήσεις αυτές, εφόσον πρόκειται για κλήσεις "εντός παγίου";

----------


## akis1009

Ότι και να λέει ο ΟΤΕ ακόμα και σε DDI (κατ εξοχήν εταιρικό πακέτο για τηλεφωνικά κέντρα)  μέχρι πριν κάνα δίμηνο κλήσεις εκτός του κεφαλικού τις χρέωναν κανονικά και με το νόμο. 
Από μεγάλο κεφάλι μέσα στον ΟΤΕ   ήταν πρόβλημα με το πρόγραμμα τιμολόγησης (πριν 3 χρόνια) το οποίο θα λυνόταν όταν πήγαιναν σε voip.

----------


## geopro64

Τελικά πού βρισκόμαστε μέ τό ζήτημα τής ένταξης του MSN στο πακέτο ομιλίας ;
Υπάρχει κάποιος να πεί αυτό που ισχύει ;

----------


## lavachequirit

Εγώ ακόμη περιμένω γραπτή απάντηση από 22/5 γι'αυτό και δεν ενημέρωσα το θέμα. Στα τηλέφωνα που τους έχω κάνει στο μεταξύ με διαβεβαιώνουν ότι πλέον λύθηκε το όποιο πρόβλημα με την τιμολόγηση υπήρχε και αυτό που θέλουμε γίνεται με *παραμετροποίηση*. Τι είν' τούτο δεν ξέρω, αλλά οσονούπω θα το ζητήσω και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## lavachequirit

Κατέληξα ότι δεν πρόκειται να βγει άκρη με αυτούς τους τύπους και από σήμερα προσπαθώ να ακυρώσω την αναβάθμιση/ ανανέωση της γραμμής και αν τα καταφέρω θα περιμένω λίγους μήνες ακόμη να λήξει η παλιά 24μηνη σύμβαση για να πάω τα νούμερα αλλού. Ακόμη και στην omnivoice καλύτερα θα είναι αντί για αυτά τα βόδια.

Το εμπορικό τμήμα λένε και ξαναλένε την ίδια καραμέλα με περίσσεια αυτοπεποίθησης, κατόπιν σε παραπέμπουν στο τεχνικό τμήμα, όπου με τη σειρά τους σου λένε ότι δεν γίνεται τίποτα και σε ξαναστέλνουν στο εμπορικό. Συνολικά όλο αυτό το διάστημα πρέπει να έχω μιλήσει με 30-40 άτομα και λίγα λέω, μήπως πετύχω κανέναν σχετικό, αλλά εις μάτην. Μάλιστα όλοι τους παίρνουν και επιβεβαίωση από τους floor managers, τρομάρα τους. Αν δεν υπήρχε και αυτή η διαφορά στο κείμενο των συμβάσεων θα έλεγα ότι απλά έχουνε μπερδέψει τα μπούτια τους, ως συνήθως. Φαίνεται δυστυχώς ότι ισχύει αυτό που έγραψε ο akis1009 πιο πριν και ακόμα δεν είναι εφικτό αυτό που θέλουμε. Όσο για την μαγική "παραμετροποίηση" προφανώς εννοούν του δικού τους router, ή ίσως του πάλαι ποτέ netmod, ποιος ξέρει τι κοτσάνα τους είπανε να αναμασάνε. Υπ' όψιν ότι αυτό με την παραμετροποίηση γίνεται λέει και στις οικιακές συνδέσεις, άρα σίγουρα είναι μπαρούφα. Είχαμε μεγάλες προσδοκίες γιατί συνέπεσαν χρονικά 1) η μετάβαση σε voip που θα έλυνε υποτίθεται το πρόβλημα τιμολόγησης 2) η νεοεμφανισθείσα διαφορά στο κείμενο των οικιακών με τις επαγγελματικές συμβάσεις και 3) οι ισχυρισμοί όλων των πωλητών ότι γίνεται να παίρνουν τα msn από το πακέτο.

----------


## netblues

Οταν οι ποτετζήδες λενε παραμετροποιηση εννοουν να εμφανιζεται στις εξερχομενες το κεφαλικό, αλλα (και καλα) να δουλευουν τα msn στην εισερχομενη. Αυτη η τεχνικη "αδυναμια" σε συνδιασμο με την τρελη αυξηση των ονομαστικων τιμων κλησεων εκτος παγιου-πακετου οδηγει σε τρελλα φραγκακια.
Ειναι σαφες οτι υπαρχει δολος, Αντι για προστιμο, η εεττ θα μπορουσε να απαιτησει ενα καλο αναδρομικο πιστωτικό.

----------


## geopro64

Σίγουρα είναι δόλος από τη πλευρά του ΟΤΕ.
Ουδεμία σχέση έχει η εκάστοτε τεχνολογία τηλεφωνίας.
Είναι θέμα λογιστηρίου τό οποίο εκτελεί εντολές τής διοίκησης.
Ανέκαθεν το τμήμα πωλήσεων τό παρουσίαζε ως κάτι τό φυσιολογικό.
Τώρα όσον αφορά τό νεοεμφανιζόμενο κείμενο περί της ένταξης του MSN στό πακέτο ομιλίας μόνο για επαγγελματικές συνδέσεις μένει νά διαπιστωθεί άν ισχύει.
Αν ισχύει, γιατί οι οικιακές συνδέσεις έμειναν απέξω ;

----------


## lavachequirit

Τελικά 99% δεν γίνεται. Σήμερα όλη μέρα στα τηλέφωνα ήμουνα. Άδικα αναστατωθήκαμε.
Δυστυχώς εναλλακτικές δεν υπάρχουν και πολλές.. Απ' ό,τι βλέπω μόνο το Vodafone Business με ελάχιστο 3 χρήστες στα ~55€/65€ για 50/100Mbps και το Wind Business που θέλει 11€ επιπλέον ανά χρήστη.

----------


## georgep138

> Τελικά 99% δεν γίνεται. Σήμερα όλη μέρα στα τηλέφωνα ήμουνα. Άδικα αναστατωθήκαμε.
> Δυστυχώς εναλλακτικές δεν υπάρχουν και πολλές.. Απ' ό,τι βλέπω μόνο το Vodafone Business με ελάχιστο 3 χρήστες στα ~55€/65€ για 50/100Mbps και το Wind Business που θέλει 11€ επιπλέον ανά χρήστη.


Όταν λες 3 χρήστες , εννοείς 3 αριθμούς ? Έναν κεφαλικό και 2 MSN ?

----------


## akis1009

@lavachequirit κάποια στιγμή επειδή είχαμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα γυρίσαμε μια ISDN σε vodafone (2 ταυτόχρονες γραμμές, 2 νούμερα & adsl). Πάνε και 2 χρόνια βέβαια αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά το πάγιο δεν ήταν πάνω από 35-40€.
Αν είναι εταιρικό το πακέτο βρες έναν πωλητή από τα κεντρικά της vodafone για την περιοχή σου μπας και βγάλεις άκρη.

----------


## lavachequirit

Όπως το καταλαβαίνω, κάθε "χρήστης" είναι και αριθμός (κεφαλικός, msn) με δικό του χρόνο προς κινητά και απεριόριστα σταθερά. Στη Vodafone χρεώνουν επιπλέον 5,29€ για κάθε χρήστη με βασική χρέωση 41€, στη Wind 11€ με βασική χρέωση 39€. Δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να πληρώνεις λιγότερα χωρίς πακέτο, όπως με τα msn του ΟΤΕ. Η άλλη λύση που βλέπω είναι να πάρει κανείς μόνο internet (28€ από τη Wind - νομίζω δεν δίνει άλλος σκέτο internet) ή έστω 32€ με πακέτο κλήσεων για 1 αριθμό (πλέον και από τον ΟΤΕ) και τα υπόλοιπα νούμερα να τα πάει σε Modulus ή άλλο voip πάροχο, μόνο που εκεί δεν παίζουν πακέτα ομιλίας.

Akis1009 ναι με ADSL εκεί στα 35€ βγαίνει για 2 νούμερα. Οι τιμές που γράφω παραπάνω αφορούν όλες 50Mbps. Eγώ SOHO είμαι αλλά έχεις δίκιο, μόνο με πωλητές από τα κεντρικά βγαίνει άκρη.

----------


## lavachequirit

Σήμερα ήρθε η απάντηση (βλ. προηγούμενη σελίδα για την ερώτηση)

"Σας ευχαριστούμε που απευθυνθήκατε στην Εξυπηρέτηση Εταιρικών πελατών ομίλου ΟΤΕ.

Θα θέλαμε να σας αναφέρουμε ότι εάν κατά τις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός msn τότε αυτός θα χρεώνεται τις κλήσεις σύμφωνα με την ισχύουσα τιμολογιακή μας πολιτική 
Για να κάνει χρήση του δωρεάν χρόνου ομιλίας ο msn αριθμός θα πρέπει να εμφανίζεται ο κεφαλικός αριθμός ως καλών αριθμός.

Ο αριθμός που εμφανίζεται να κάνει τις εξερχόμενες ειναι και ο αριθμός που χρεώνεται ή χρησιμοποιεί τον δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας (ανάλογα την περίπτωση)

Παραμένουμε στην διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνιση"

----------


## netblues

H οποια τιμολογιακη πολιτικη για κλησεις εντος ελλαδος συγκρινεται μονο με κλησεις μεσω inmarsat.
Ετσι παιδια, παντα τετοια, να φτιαξουν λιγο οι τζιροι.
Ο οτε μας ενωνει 
ΟΟΟΟΛΕΕΕΕΕΕ

----------


## geopro64

:Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 



Άρα ψεύδονται ασυστόλως !

----------


## astbox

Σε πρόσφατη εγκατάσταση τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ επιβεβαίωσε ότι τα πακέτα χρεώνονται σύμφωνα με το ποιο account χρησιμοποιείς.
Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Όταν παραδίδει το Speedport ο κεφαλικός και κάθε msn κάνουν ξεχωριστό registration.
Πας στις ρυθμίσεις του speedport και του λες ποιος λογαριασμός χτυπάει σε ποια αναλογική.
Αντίστοιχα μπορείς να ορίσεις με ποιο account μπορείς να βγαίνεις, απλά κάνεις disable τα msn και όλα βγαίνουν από τον κεφαλικό.
Έτσι θα χρεώνεται ο κεφαλικός αλλά θα φαίνεται πάντα το δικό του cid.

Αυτό που δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται είναι να κάνεις register μέσα από asterisk με τα στοιχεία του κεφαλικού αλλά να περνάς σαν cid το msn.
Έτσι θα φαίνεται σαν οι κλήσεις να φεύγουν από τον λογαριασμό του κεφαλικού οπότε να χρεώνεται το σωστό account αλλά να φαίνεται το σωστό msn.

----------


## netblues

Το billing του οτε ειναι sip agnostic, παλι cdr θα το ταισουν οποτε αμα δει cid εκτος προγραμματος θα χρεωσει. Εκτος αν καποιος εχει ασχοληθει

----------


## astbox

A μαιστα, οπότε tough luck, δεν παίζει με τίποτα. :Twisted Evil:

----------


## nikoskazanakis

Παιδιά πρόκειται για πονεμένη ιστορία. Μια ζωή αυτό ψάχνω όταν λήγει το συμβόλαιο και μια ζωή καταλήγω (δυστυχώς) στην Ποτέ για μια απλή 2η φωνή, έστω και αν υπάρχει ο περιορισμός αυτός με το ότι πάνε και χρεώνουν τον msn άμα βγεις απ' αυτόν. Όλοι οι άλλοι δίνουν 2ο κανάλι μόνο στα επαγγελματικά πακέτα, με δυσθεώρητες για εμένα τιμές. Ή και στα οικιακά αν δίνουν, θέλουν κάτι εξωφρενικά ποσά για το 2ο κανάλι.

Εκτός αυτού γίνεται ολοένα και δυσκολότερο κάθε φορά να βρεις πράγματα στα σάιτ ΟΛΩΝ, που να αφορούν το 2ο κανάλι και τις σχετικές χρεώσεις. Επίσης, αν πάρεις τηλ. και ρωτήσεις, οι περισσότεροι σε ακούνε λες και τους ρωτάς πως θα ταξιδέψεις στον Άρη.

Το τρομερό είναι ότι εν έτει 2019, θεωρείται ΠΟΛΥ ακριβό σπορ να έχεις απλά έναν 2ο MSN και 2 κανάλια. Μας πάνε όλους σε VOIP, με το οποίο η τεχνολογία διευκολύνει ιδιαίτερα για πολλά κανάλια/αριθμούς και οι χρεώσεις/πακέτα είναι ακόμα στις αρχές του 2000 για περισσότερα από 1 κανάλια. Οπότε εκείνος που απλά θέλει ένα 2ο κανάλι θεωρείται ο ΣΟΥΠΕΡ μεγάλος επαγγελματίας και πρέπει να πάει σχεδόν αναγκαστικά σε επαγγελματικό πακέτο.

Από 'κει για μένα ξεκινάει ουσιαστικά η κομπίνα και επεκτείνεται μετά στο ότι δεν καλύπτουν και τον msn στο πακέτο. Θεωρείται "πολυτέλεια'...

Εντωμεταξύ, αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, η Ποτέ είναι η μόνη που δίνει πλέον υπό καθεστώς VOIP και τα 2 κανάλια ψηφιακά και που δίνει και το αντίστοιχο oxygen με isdn έξοδο για το κέντρο μου (σε οικιακό πακέτο). Οι άλλοι σου δίνουν ένα νούμερο από το ρούτερ και το 2ο κανάλι από pstn γραμμή. Με άλλα λόγια δε δίνουν σε κανένα οικιακό πακέτο voip ρούτερ με bri έξοδο. Το δικό μου κέντρο, επειδή από την αρχή είχα isdn γραμμή με την αντίστοιχη κάρτα για 2 κανάλια, δεν έχει καρτούλα για αναλογικό pstn αριθμό, οπότε έχω φάει άκυρο.

Οπότε μπροστά σ' αυτά, πλέον θεωρώ λεπτομέρεια από που θα βγαίνω και τι θα φαίνεται στον άλλον (εγώ το msn το έχω για εισερχόμενο φαξ μόνο και στα εξερχόμενα απλά έχω αλλάξει το header του φαξ να φαίνεται ο msn, αντί του κεφαλικού που βγαίνει).

----------


## lavachequirit

Έτσι όπως τα λες είναι, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Αυτό που γράφεις ότι το 2ο κανάλι των άλλων παρόχων είναι pstn, δεν το ήξερα. Πάντως αν έχει κανείς μόνο δύο αριθμούς ψιλοπαλεύεται η κατάσταση (εγώ έχω 10). Το Netmod ήταν για μένα μεγάλη απώλεια γιατί έβγαζα και από αυτό γραμμές και τις έδινα σε διαφορετικούς χώρους. Τώρα έχω μείνει μόνο με το Fritzbox που δίνει 2 pstn και 1 isdn. Πάντως αν υπήρχε κανένας voip πάροχος που να προσφέρει απεριόριστα σταθερά σε όλα τα MSN, θα μπορούσαμε να κρατήσουμε απλό double play μόνο για το internet από τον OTE και να πάμε τα MSN εκεί, με λίγο παραπάνω κόστος. Με την κατάργηση του ISDN δεν βλέπω λόγο να μένει κανείς στον ΟΤΕ για τα δύο κανάλια φωνής, τη στιγμή που οι voip πάροχοι δίνουν 10 ταυτόχρονα κανάλια (αν τα έχω καταλάβει καλά γιατί είναι όντως γραμμένα με δυσνόητο τρόπο στις ιστοσελίδες τους).

Για την ιστορία, απάντησα το εξής στους ΟΤΕδες:
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σας. Αυτό που περιγράφετε ίσχυε ανέκαθεν όσον αφορά στα MSN. Η πληροφόρηση που οι συνδρομητές είχαμε από τον ΟΤΕ έως τα πρόσφατα χρόνια ήταν πως θα άλλαζε αυτή η τιμολογιακή πολιτική με την 
μετάβαση σε ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία (voip) και την σχετική αναβάθμιση του συστήματος τιμολόγησης της εταιρείας σας. Τελικά φαίνεται ότι δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστικός λόγος που διαφοροποιείται το επίμαχο κείμενο στις εταιρικές συμβάσεις, ενώ όλα τα υπόλοιπα άρθρα παραμένουν σχεδόν ίδια μεταξύ εταιρικών και οικιακών, πέραν του να παραπληροφορείται ο καταναλωτής. 
Επιπλέον, θα ήθελα να σας γνωστοποιήσω ότι έχω μιλήσει κατά καιρούς με πάνω από 20 άτομα στο εμπορικό του 13888/ 13818 και με διαβεβαίωναν άπαντες ότι τα MSN μπορούν να κάνουν χρήση του δωρεάν χρόνου και να εμφανίζονται ως καλούντες αριθμοί, εφόσον γίνει "παραμετροποίηση". Στη συνέχεια με παρέπεμπαν στο τεχνικό τμήμα για την παραμετροποίηση, όπου φυσικά δεν είχαν ιδέα τι είναι αυτό. Προφανώς η έννοια της παραμετροποίησης αφορά αυτήν ακριβώς την ρύθμιση του τερματικού ώστε να βγαίνει το κεφαλικό ως εξερχόμενο και έχει "ξεμείνει" από εποχές Netmod ISDN, το οποίο βαίνει πλέον προς οριστική κατάργηση. Μήπως θα ήταν σκόπιμο να ενημερωθούν οι πωλητές σχετικά, ώστε να μην παραπληροφορούν και αυτοί εν αγνοία τους τους καταναλωτές;

----------


## Magnum

> Τελικά 99% δεν γίνεται. Σήμερα όλη μέρα στα τηλέφωνα ήμουνα. Άδικα αναστατωθήκαμε.
> Δυστυχώς εναλλακτικές δεν υπάρχουν και πολλές.. Απ' ό,τι βλέπω μόνο το Vodafone Business με ελάχιστο 3 χρήστες στα ~55€/65€ για 50/100Mbps και το Wind Business που θέλει 11€ επιπλέον ανά χρήστη.





> Όταν λες 3 χρήστες , εννοείς 3 αριθμούς ? Έναν κεφαλικό και 2 MSN ?





> Όπως το καταλαβαίνω, κάθε "χρήστης" είναι και αριθμός (κεφαλικός, msn) με δικό του χρόνο προς κινητά και απεριόριστα σταθερά. Στη Vodafone χρεώνουν επιπλέον 5,29€ για κάθε χρήστη με βασική χρέωση 41€, στη Wind 11€ με βασική χρέωση 39€. Δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να πληρώνεις λιγότερα χωρίς πακέτο, όπως με τα msn του ΟΤΕ. Η άλλη λύση που βλέπω είναι να πάρει κανείς μόνο internet (28€ από τη Wind - νομίζω δεν δίνει άλλος σκέτο internet) ή έστω 32€ με πακέτο κλήσεων για 1 αριθμό (πλέον και από τον ΟΤΕ) και τα υπόλοιπα νούμερα να τα πάει σε Modulus ή άλλο voip πάροχο, μόνο που εκεί δεν παίζουν πακέτα ομιλίας.
> 
> Akis1009 ναι με ADSL εκεί στα 35€ βγαίνει για 2 νούμερα. Οι τιμές που γράφω παραπάνω αφορούν όλες 50Mbps. Eγώ SOHO είμαι αλλά έχεις δίκιο, μόνο με πωλητές από τα κεντρικά βγαίνει άκρη.



Καλησπέρα! Τώρα είδα την συνέχεια του θέματος....

Λοιπόν επειδή όποιος δει τα προηγούμενα μου μηνύματα έχω περάσει και εγώ εδώ και 10 χρόνια τον γολγοθά του ΟΤΕ με ISDN γραμμή με 4 νούμερα (1 κεφαλικό & 3 MSN).
Τα τελευταία χρόνια 4 φορές με έχουν πάρει για προσφορά - φορητότητα και μάλιστα η τελευταία ήταν το 2018, λέγοντας μου το ίδιο παραμύθι που λένε σε όλους.

Για να μην πολυλογώ....

Στην Vodafone (που είμαι) υπάρχουν προγράμματα εταιρικά που υποστηρίζουν 2 κανάλια φωνής (ISDN) και αρκετά MSN (εγώ έχω 3) με τιμές ανταγωνιστικά των οικιακών του ΟΤΕ μαζί.

*Μην στηρίζεστε μόνο στα προγράμματα που βλέπετε στο site!*

Υπάρχουν τα παλιά VBC1, VBC2 κλπ τα οποία δεν ξέρω αν τα δίνουν ακόμη, ακόμη και τα νέα OneNet.
Εμένα επειδή έχω PBX ISDN είχα το VBC2 (αντίστοιχο ISDN του ΟΤΕ με S0 από το Oxygen λύση που ακολούθησε και στην συνέχεια ο ΟΤΕ) και όταν ήρθε το VDSL έκανα αναβάθμιση η οποία έγινε με αντικατάσταση του Oxygen με νέο μοντέλο που υποστηρίζει VDSL (Μinioffice) και μετατροπή του VBC2 σε OneNet.
Το OneNet που με έβαλαν είναι το OneNet PBX (δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στο site) το οποίο είναι το παλιό VBC2 στην υποδομή της νέας υπηρεσίας OneNet.

Συγκεκριμένα έχω : 4 αριθμούς οι οποίοι μοιράζονται το πακέτο που έχει απεριόριστες κλήσεις σταθ/υπεραστ. 400' προς κινητά, VDSL 100 (πριν ADSL 24), static IP δωρεάν ενδοεταιρικές κλήσεις με κινητά του ίδου ΑΦΜ.

Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι δίνουν μόνο σε εταιρικά τις ISDN, (αν και άκουσα ότι μετατρέπουν κάποιες CYTA και δίνουν και 3 κανάλια φωνής λόγο αντίστοιχου πακέτου σε αντίστοιχη τιμή)

Τα πακέτα OneΝετ είναι λόγο της προσπάθειας να "πουλήσουν" στους πελάτες τους το Virtual PBX με δικά τους VoIP τηλέφωνα (Snom νομόζω και CISCO) που μπορείς να διαχειριστείς από τις εφαρμογές τους σε συνδιασμό με τα κινητά που θα έχεις στο πακέτο της VF. (Εκτροπή στο κινητό, κλήση από το κινητό με αριθμό του σταθερού κλπ)

Οι χρήστες αν θυμάμαι καλά αφορούν τον αριθμό των ατόμων που θα χρησιμοποιούν την παραπάνω υποδομή με τα αντίστοιχα τηλέφωνα και όχι στα κανάλια φωνής/αριθμούς τηλεφώνου.

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλησπέρα! Τώρα είδα την συνέχεια του θέματος....
> 
> Λοιπόν επειδή όποιος δει τα προηγούμενα μου μηνύματα έχω περάσει και εγώ εδώ και 10 χρόνια τον γολγοθά του ΟΤΕ με ISDN γραμμή με 4 νούμερα (1 κεφαλικό & 3 MSN).
> Τα τελευταία χρόνια 4 φορές με έχουν πάρει για προσφορά - φορητότητα και μάλιστα η τελευταία ήταν το 2018, λέγοντας μου το ίδιο παραμύθι που λένε σε όλους.
> 
> Για να μην πολυλογώ....
> 
> Στην Vodafone (που είμαι) υπάρχουν προγράμματα εταιρικά που υποστηρίζουν 2 κανάλια φωνής (ISDN) και αρκετά MSN (εγώ έχω 3) με τιμές ανταγωνιστικά των οικιακών του ΟΤΕ μαζί.
> 
> ...


Bridge σου κάνουν στο Oxygen Minioffice για να βάλεις δικό σου router ή σου λένε να το κάνεις με DMZ ή Double NAT;

----------


## Magnum

> Bridge σου κάνουν στο Oxygen Minioffice για να βάλεις δικό σου router ή σου λένε να το κάνεις με DMZ ή Double NAT;


Γενικώς είναι πιο "σφικτά" τα πράγματα από τον ΟΤΕ. Δεν παίζει κωδικούς για τηλεφωνία και γενικώς στα Router τους έχουν δικό τους firmware με κομμένες λειτουργίες σε σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ.
Ειδικά στο business κομμάτι υπάρχει πολύ καλή εξυπηρέτηση σε σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ.

Bridge δεν έχω κάνει μιας και χρησιμοποιώ ISDN PBX και παίρνω από το Oxygen μέσω της S0, αλλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν σου δίνουν την δυνατότητα αυτή (Δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος).

----------


## georgep138

Στην ανανέωση που έκανα σήμερα, στο συμβόλαιο γράφει:
_
Στις Τηλεφωνικές Γραμμές με 2 κανάλια φωνής (Ευρυζωνική ή ISDN BRA) με MSN αριθμούς, το παρόν
Πρόγραμμα καλύπτει την κίνηση του κεφαλικού αριθμού.
Σε περίπτωση που ο Πελάτης επιθυμεί να εντάξει την κίνηση του MSN στον δωρεάν χρόνο, θα πρέπει να
ορίσει ότι η κίνηση του MSN θα διέρχεται από τον κεφαλικό αριθμό της Τηλεφωνικής Γραμμής_

Πως γίνεται αυτό ? Εχω τηλεφωνία ευρυζωνική VoIP VoBB
Τι πρέπει να κάνω ?

----------


## jkoukos

Λέει με απλά λόγια, ότι ο δωρεάν προπληρωμένος χρόνος ομιλίας του πακέτου σου, καλύπτει μόνο τον κεφαλικό αριθμό.
Δηλαδή, αν κάνεις κλήση με συσκευή που θα χρησιμοποιήσει το MSN, τότε θα υπάρχει χρέωση αυτής της κλήσης σύμφωνα με τον τιμοκατάλογο.
Αν θέλεις και το MSN να κάνει δωρεάν κλήσεις, τότε τους παίρνεις τηλέφωνο για να το ρυθμίσουν αυτοί. Ωστόσο να έχεις υπόψη ότι πλέον οι εξερχόμενες του MSN θα έχουν ως CLIP τον κεφαλικό αριθμό και όχι το MSN.

----------


## DVader

> Στην ανανέωση που έκανα σήμερα, στο συμβόλαιο γράφει:
> _
> Στις Τηλεφωνικές Γραμμές με 2 κανάλια φωνής (Ευρυζωνική ή ISDN BRA) με MSN αριθμούς, το παρόν
> Πρόγραμμα καλύπτει την κίνηση του κεφαλικού αριθμού.
> Σε περίπτωση που ο Πελάτης επιθυμεί να εντάξει την κίνηση του MSN στον δωρεάν χρόνο, θα πρέπει να
> ορίσει ότι η κίνηση του MSN θα διέρχεται από τον κεφαλικό αριθμό της Τηλεφωνικής Γραμμής_
> 
> Πως γίνεται αυτό ? Εχω τηλεφωνία ευρυζωνική VoIP VoBB
> Τι πρέπει να κάνω ?


Τα Phone 1,2 πως τα έχεις ρυθμισμένα στον router..???  Εκεί είναι όλο το κόλπο ...

----------


## georgep138

Αυτό δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω :
_οι εξερχόμενες του MSN θα έχουν ως CLIP τον κεφαλικό αριθμό_ 
Τότε τι MSN είναι ?

----------


## DVader

Δεν πρέπει να επιτρέπεις να γίνονται εξερχόμενες από τα MSN...

Στο Oxygen π.χ αν πάς στο Phone Lines->outgoing εκεί πρέπει τα FXS1,FXS2,All ISDN να έχουν ως cliked to κεφαλικό ... ενώ στα VOIP1,2 κ.τ.λ.π τα βάζεις όπως θέλεις να χτυπάνε ... Στην ουσία φτιάχνεις να να χτυπάνε οι εισερχόμενες όπως θέλεις και για τις εξερχόμενες ορίζεις πάντα το κεφαλικό από όποια πόρτα για να περνάνε από το οικονομικό πρόγραμμα.. 

Αν έχεις εμπειρία λίγο πιστεύω κατάλαβες τι λέω είναι πολύ απλό ... διαφορετικά πάρε να στο φτιάξουν ..  Αν έχεις Speedport είναι παρόμοια ...οι ρυθμίσεις...

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω :
> _οι εξερχόμενες του MSN θα έχουν ως CLIP τον κεφαλικό αριθμό_ 
> Τότε τι MSN είναι ?




CLIP= Calling Line Identification Presentation (Ο αριθμός που φαίνεται στις εξερχόμενες)
MSN= Multiple subscriber number ( Οι 2oi αριθμοί που σου δίνει ο ΟΤΕ ενώ ο ο κύριος είναι ο κεφαλικός σου)

- - - Updated - - -

Στον ΟΤΕ και μόνο στον ΟΤΕ το κάθε οικονομικό πρόγραμμα - πακέτο που ορίζεται μόνο στο κεφαλικό αριθμό ... και όχι στα MSN οπότε σου λέει αν θέλεις να κάνεις χρήση του οικονομικού σου προγράμματος βάλε στα MSN όταν κάποιος καλεί από αυτά να φαίνεται ο κεφαλικός  διαφορετικά αν βάλεις να φαίνονται ο αριθμός του MSN που μπορείς να το κάνεις τότε θα χρεωθείς χωρίς το οικονομικό σου πακέτο ...  

Τα MSN συνήθως δίνονται για εισερχόμενες χρήσεις και για αυτό και τα πληρώνεις 1€ όχι για εξερχόμενες....

----------


## georgep138

Κατάλαβα, οι εισερχόμενες να χτυπάνε στο MSN
και οι εξερχόμενες να βγαίνουν από τον κεφαλικό
δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει MSN για εξερχόμενες χωρίς χρέωση.
Ετσι ήταν και στο ISDN.
Ρώτησα μήπως τώρα με το VoIP άλλαξε κάτι.

----------


## DVader

Κατάλαβες...?

Συνήθως οι routers έρχονται φτιαγμένοι με τις εξερχόμενες να είναι στον κεφαλικό δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι εσύ..Τις εισερχόμενες πειράζεις όπως θέλεις να παίζουν ..

- - - Updated - - -




> Κατάλαβα, οι εισερχόμενες να χτυπάνε στο MSN
> και οι εξερχόμενες να βγαίνουν από τον κεφαλικό
> δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει MSN για εξερχόμενες χωρίς χρέωση.
> Ετσι ήταν και στο ISDN.
> Ρώτησα μήπως τώρα με το VoIP άλλαξε κάτι.


Η εμπορική πολιτική του ΟΤΕ δεν έχει αλλάξει επειδή αλλάξαμε τεχνολογία..

- - - Updated - - -




> Κατάλαβα, οι εισερχόμενες να χτυπάνε στο MSN
> και οι εξερχόμενες να βγαίνουν από τον κεφαλικό
> δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει MSN για εξερχόμενες χωρίς χρέωση.
> Ετσι ήταν και στο ISDN.
> Ρώτησα μήπως τώρα με το VoIP άλλαξε κάτι.


Η εμπορική πολιτική του ΟΤΕ δεν έχει αλλάξει επειδή αλλάξαμε τεχνολογία.. δυστυχώς...

----------


## Panagioths

Η εμπορική πολιτική έχει αλλάξει στα business προγράμματα VDSL 50Mbps και άνω όπου και η κίνηση μέσω των μσν αφαιρείται από τις παροχές του κεφαλικού..

----------


## DVader

> Η εμπορική πολιτική έχει αλλάξει στα business προγράμματα VDSL 50Mbps και άνω όπου και η κίνηση μέσω των μσν αφαιρείται από τις παροχές του κεφαλικού..


Εχω VDSL 50άρι business και μέχρι τώρα δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αυτό που λές..Μιλάω με ΟΤΕ τώρα !

----------


## puntomania

> Εχω VDSL 50άρι business και μέχρι τώρα δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αυτό που λές..Μιλάω με ΟΤΕ τώρα !


αν σου πεί ο Α οτι γίνετε... περίμενε κάνα 10λεπτο... κάνε ένα τσιγάρο...πιες λίγο καφέ..και ξανά πάρε και μίλα με το Β... αν σου πει και αυτός ότι γίνετε... θα κάνεις την διαδικασία μέχρι τον Δ....

γράψε σε ένα αρχείο ώρα και ημερομηνία που κάλεσες κάθε φορά. και είσαι κομπλέ!!!

----------


## DVader

> αν σου πεί ο Α οτι γίνετε... περίμενε κάνα 10λεπτο... κάνε ένα τσιγάρο...πιες λίγο καφέ..και ξανά πάρε και μίλα με το Β... αν σου πει και αυτός ότι γίνετε... θα κάνεις την διαδικασία μέχρι τον Δ....
> 
> γράψε σε ένα αρχείο ώρα και ημερομηνία που κάλεσες κάθε φορά. και είσαι κομπλέ!!!


Στο εμπορικό μου είπαν ότι γίνεται ... και ότι πρέπει να μιλήσω με τεχνικό και μιλάω τώρα.. βασικά !

- - - Updated - - -

Το θέμα είναι δεν μπορώ να το έχω γραπτώς κάπως έτσι ώστε σε περίπτωση που δεν ισχύει να τους τρίψω στην μούρη ..

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν θα βγάλω άκρη ... Ο τεχνικός με στέλνει στον εμπορικό και ο εμπορικός στον τεχνικό ...

- - - Updated - - -

Το εμπορικό ζορίστηκε μάλλον θα μου πουν ότι δεν γίνεται ...

- - - Updated - - -




> Η εμπορική πολιτική έχει αλλάξει στα business προγράμματα VDSL 50Mbps και άνω όπου και η κίνηση μέσω των μσν αφαιρείται από τις παροχές του κεφαλικού..


Πως το έκανες αυτό ..? Πως το πέτυχες...? Που μίλησες..?

- - - Updated - - -

Ενημερώνω ότι ενώ η κοπέλα στο εμπορικό το βλέπει ότι όντως ισχύει δεν μπορώ να το δώ γραμμένο κάπου ώστε να είμαστε 100% σίγουροι για να βγάλω την παραμετροποίηση ! Απίθανοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο :Razz:  ΟΤΕ το μεγαλέιοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο σου...  :Bless:

----------


## puntomania

> Στο εμπορικό μου είπαν ότι γίνεται ... και ότι πρέπει να μιλήσω με τεχνικό και μιλάω τώρα.. βασικά !
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Το θέμα είναι δεν μπορώ να το έχω γραπτώς κάπως έτσι ώστε σε περίπτωση που δεν ισχύει να τους τρίψω στην μούρη ..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Δεν θα βγάλω άκρη ... Ο τεχνικός με στέλνει στον εμπορικό και ο εμπορικός στον τεχνικό ...
> ...



γραπτώς δεν στο δίνουν... άλλα υπάρχει η καταγραφή των κλήσεων... οπότε αν ξέρεις πότε πήρες και στο είπαν....  την ίδια ισχύ έχει!!!

----------


## dimangelid

> Στο εμπορικό μου είπαν ότι γίνεται ... και ότι πρέπει να μιλήσω με τεχνικό και μιλάω τώρα.. βασικά !
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Το θέμα είναι δεν μπορώ να το έχω γραπτώς κάπως έτσι ώστε σε περίπτωση που δεν ισχύει να τους τρίψω στην μούρη ..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Δεν θα βγάλω άκρη ... Ο τεχνικός με στέλνει στον εμπορικό και ο εμπορικός στον τεχνικό ...
> ...


Μόνο για επαγγελματικά ή και για οικιακή 50αρα πρόσφατα ανανεωμένη;

----------


## netblues

Μην ζυμωνεστε, δεν γίνεται. Ο τηλεπικοινωνιακος δεινοσαυρος βρισκεται στην εποχη της χαρτινης ατζεντας. Η αναγνώριση κλησης ειναι για τεχνοjunkies, γιαυτο και χρεωνοταν εξτρα απο την αρχη.
Οι Real men δεν χρειάζονται αναγνώριση, απλα ΣΗΚΩΝΟΥΝ το τηλέφωνο. Οποτε τι αηδιες ειναι αυτες, να εμφανίζεται το msn στις εξερχόμενες? Εντωμεταξυ φροντισαμε να παμε την κληση εκτος προγράμματος στο Θεο, και σας περιμένουμε στη γωνια, που μου θετε και clip στο msn. Σας το δωκαμε 1€ τωρα θα πληρωσεις bitch.

Και φυσικα κράζω επειδη αντι να λενε το προφανες, οτι τα msn δεν εντάσσονται σε κανενα πρόγραμμα χρησης, λενε παπαριές καμαρωτες οτι ειναι θεμα ρυθμισης.Στη συνέχεια σε κάνουν μπαλακι μεταξυ τεχνικου και εμπορικου, μεχρι να βαρεθεις.
Γιατι προφανως οταν η ρύθμιση ειναι να μην εμφανίζεται το msn αλλα το κεφαλικο, αυτο δεν λεγεται πλεον msn.
Το οτι καποιος ειπε οτι γινεται σε καποιες bussines περιπτωσεις δεν το πιστεύω, γιατι θα έπρεπε να το ξερουν στις πωλήσεις, και οχι απλα να σε στελνουν στο τεχνικό τμημα. Το πιθανότερο ειναι να τον παραμυθιασαν και οταν ηρθε ο λογαριασμός να επαθε αποπληξια.

----------


## geopro64

> Μην ζυμωνεστε, δεν γίνεται. Ο τηλεπικοινωνιακος δεινοσαυρος βρισκεται στην εποχη της χαρτινης ατζεντας. Η αναγνώριση κλησης ειναι για τεχνοjunkies, γιαυτο και χρεωνοταν εξτρα απο την αρχη.
> Οι Real men δεν χρειάζονται αναγνώριση, απλα ΣΗΚΩΝΟΥΝ το τηλέφωνο. Οποτε τι αηδιες ειναι αυτες, να εμφανίζεται το msn στις εξερχόμενες? Εντωμεταξυ φροντισαμε να παμε την κληση εκτος προγράμματος στο Θεο, και σας περιμένουμε στη γωνια, που μου θετε και clip στο msn. Σας το δωκαμε 1€ τωρα θα πληρωσεις bitch.
> 
> Και φυσικα κράζω επειδη αντι να λενε το προφανες, οτι τα msn δεν εντάσσονται σε κανενα πρόγραμμα χρησης, λενε παπαριές καμαρωτες οτι ειναι θεμα ρυθμισης.Στη συνέχεια σε κάνουν μπαλακι μεταξυ τεχνικου και εμπορικου, μεχρι να βαρεθεις.
> Γιατι προφανως οταν η ρύθμιση ειναι να μην εμφανίζεται το msn αλλα το κεφαλικο, αυτο δεν λεγεται πλεον msn.
> Το οτι καποιος ειπε οτι γινεται σε καποιες bussines περιπτωσεις δεν το πιστεύω, γιατι θα έπρεπε να το ξερουν στις πωλήσεις, και οχι απλα να σε στελνουν στο τεχνικό τμημα. Το πιθανότερο ειναι να τον παραμυθιασαν και οταν ηρθε ο λογαριασμός να επαθε αποπληξια.


+1
Από τα καλύτερα post που έχω διαβάσει.
Μου υπενθυμίζει γιατί έφυγα από τον ΟΤΕ.
Η αλαζονεία του και ο δεινοσαυρισμός του είναι από άλλο πλανήτη.

----------


## akis1009

> Η εμπορική πολιτική έχει αλλάξει στα business προγράμματα VDSL 50Mbps και άνω όπου και η κίνηση μέσω των μσν αφαιρείται από τις παροχές του κεφαλικού..


Δεν έχει καμία σχέση με εμπορική πολιτική είναι πρόβλημα του συστήματος αυτόματης τιμολόγησης του ΟΤΕ . Αν το έφτιαξαν θα το έφτιαξαν για όλα τα προγράμματα.

----------


## georgep138

Μήπως σε asterisk , freepbx  κλπ, μπορεί να γίνει κάτι ?

----------


## akis1009

> Μήπως σε asterisk , freepbx  κλπ, μπορεί να γίνει κάτι ?


Αν δεν αλλαξει από τη μεριά του ΟΤΕ οχι.

----------


## Panagioths

https://www.cosmote.gr/pdf/fixed/bus...200_aitisi.pdf
Σελίδα 11:
*Το παρόν Πρόγραμμα παρέχεται σε Ευρυζωνική Τηλεφωνική Γραμμή. Σε Ευρυζωνική Τηλεφωνική Γραμμή με 2 κανάλια φωνής με MSN
αριθμούς, το παρόν Πρόγραμμα καλύπτει την κίνηση του κεφαλικού αριθμού και την κίνηση του MSN. Κίνηση που γίνεται από το MSN
καταναλώνει τον χρόνο του προγράμματος του κεφαλικού αριθμού*

----------


## pstratos

Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι ολες οι εξερχόμενες να φαίνονται πως βγαίνουν από το κεφαλικό, ανεξαρτήτως της πόρτας από όπου ξεκινάνε. Οι εισερχόμενες δρομολογούνται στην πόρτα ανάλογα με το MSN. Το πρόβλημα ξεκινά αν πχ θες ενα MSN ανά όροφο. Τότε θα καλείς κάπιον από τον όροφο Β, αλλά αυτός θα βλέπει στην αναγνώριση τον όροφο Α. Θα σε καλέσει πίσω, και θα χτυπάει στον Α! Αν έχεις τηλ κέντρο αυτό λύνεται με το IVR σου. που και να σε κάλεσει ακούει παηστε 1 για οροφο Α, πατήστε 2 για οροφο Β κτλ κτλ

----------


## geopro64

> https://www.cosmote.gr/pdf/fixed/bus...200_aitisi.pdf
> Σελίδα 11:
> *Το παρόν Πρόγραμμα παρέχεται σε Ευρυζωνική Τηλεφωνική Γραμμή. Σε Ευρυζωνική Τηλεφωνική Γραμμή με 2 κανάλια φωνής με MSN
> αριθμούς, το παρόν Πρόγραμμα καλύπτει την κίνηση του κεφαλικού αριθμού και την κίνηση του MSN. Κίνηση που γίνεται από το MSN
> καταναλώνει τον χρόνο του προγράμματος του κεφαλικού αριθμού*



Ιδού και η επίσημη απάντησή τους.

Παλιό ζήτημα , χωρίς λύση.

Η μόνη λύση είναι να μείνουν χωρίς πελάτες.

- - - Updated - - -

Τό billing του ΟΤΕ δεν εντασει το MSN στο πακέτο ομιλίας ότι καί νά σάς λένε.

Μήν απογοητευεστε , πηγαίνετε σέ άλλους.
Με λίγο καλή τύχη μπορείτε να πετύχετε καλή τιμή σέ εταιρικό πακέτο ακόμη καί ως οικιακός πελάτης , όπως εγώ στη Vodafone.
Δεν είναι μονόδρομος ο ΟΤΕ για αυτούς που έχουν κεφαλικό καί MSN(s)

----------


## puntomania

> Ιδού και η επίσημη απάντησή τους.
> 
> Παλιό ζήτημα , χωρίς λύση.
> 
> Η μόνη λύση είναι να μείνουν χωρίς πελάτες.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τό billing του ΟΤΕ δεν εντασει το MSN στο πακέτο ομιλίας ότι καί νά σάς λένε.
> ...


όμορφε..καλά τα λες...άλλα υπάρχει Ελλάδα και εκτός Αθήνας...που ο οτε παίζει μονοπώλιον!!!

----------


## Panagioths

> Ιδού και η επίσημη απάντησή τους.
> 
> Παλιό ζήτημα , χωρίς λύση.
> 
> Η μόνη λύση είναι να μείνουν χωρίς πελάτες.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τό billing του ΟΤΕ δεν εντασει το MSN στο πακέτο ομιλίας ότι καί νά σάς λένε.
> ...


Πιο επίσημη απάντηση από το συμβόλαιο που έχεις υπογράψει δεν υπάρχει. Όντως στις οικιακές συνδέσεις δεν το δίνουν, όντως στις επαγγελματικές aDSL24/vDSL30 δεν το δίνουν αλλά στις άλλες το δίνουν. Οι εξυπηρέτηση έχει μπερδέψει τα αυγά με τα πουλιά σε πολλά θέματα, γενικά εντός της εταιρείας γίνεται μπάχαλο με τις τόσες αλλαγές/νέα προγράμματα/κλπ και γίνεται μπάχαλο σε πολλά θέματα χρεώσεων και συμβατότητας υπηρεσιών, όχι μόνο στα msn που δεν ξέρει το 90% του προσωπικού π.χ. τι είναι το multiMSN...

----------


## geopro64

> Πιο επίσημη απάντηση από το συμβόλαιο που έχεις υπογράψει δεν υπάρχει. Όντως στις οικιακές συνδέσεις δεν το δίνουν, όντως στις επαγγελματικές aDSL24/vDSL30 δεν το δίνουν αλλά στις άλλες το δίνουν. Οι εξυπηρέτηση έχει μπερδέψει τα αυγά με τα πουλιά σε πολλά θέματα, γενικά εντός της εταιρείας γίνεται μπάχαλο με τις τόσες αλλαγές/νέα προγράμματα/κλπ και γίνεται μπάχαλο σε πολλά θέματα χρεώσεων και συμβατότητας υπηρεσιών, όχι μόνο στα msn που δεν ξέρει το 90% του προσωπικού π.χ. τι είναι το multiMSN...


Έστω ότι η ένταξη των msn στο πακέτο ομιλίας αφορά μόνο το πρόγραμμα  cosmote business double play fiberspeed 100 ,και πάνω.
Τότε έχουμε δυο τινά :
To 1o είναι ότι  αφορά ελάχιστους συνδρομητές.
To 2o είναι ο ΟΤΕ μας κοροϊδεύει όταν λέει ότι το σύστημα τιμολόγησης δεν επιτρέπει την ένταξη των msn στο πακέτο ομιλίας. Αν το έφτιαξαν θα το έφτιαξαν για όλα τα προγράμματα.
Είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να ασχοληθεί κάποιος με τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## Panagioths

> Έστω ότι η ένταξη των msn στο πακέτο ομιλίας αφορά μόνο το πρόγραμμα  cosmote business double play fiberspeed 100 ,και πάνω.
> Τότε έχουμε δυο τινά :
> To 1o είναι ότι  αφορά ελάχιστους συνδρομητές.
> To 2o είναι ο ΟΤΕ μας κοροϊδεύει όταν λέει ότι το σύστημα τιμολόγησης δεν επιτρέπει την ένταξη των msn στο πακέτο ομιλίας. Αν το έφτιαξαν θα το έφτιαξαν για όλα τα προγράμματα.


Ενδεχομένως οι ευρυζωνικές γραμμές να έχουν άλλο τρόπο billing..

----------


## geopro64

> Ενδεχομένως οι ευρυζωνικές γραμμές να έχουν άλλο τρόπο billing..


Έτσι η αλλιώς τα προγράμματα cosmote business double play fiberspeed 100 ,και πάνω , αφορούν ελάχιστους συνδρομητές.
Όμως είναι πολύ χρήσιμο να μάθουμε αν υπάρχουν διαφορετικά συστήματα billing.
Δεν μου ακούγεται και πολύ λογικό.
Είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να μάθουμε αν ο ΟΤΕ μας κοροϊδεύει.
Δηλαδή τι ; Το έφτιαξαν για τους μεν αλλά όχι για τους δε ;
Μήπως ανέκαθεν μπορούσαν να εντάξουν τα msn στα πακέτα ομιλίας αλλά αρνούνταν να το πράξουν ;

----------


## puntomania

ο πιο άμεσος..εύκολος και γραπτώς τρόπος για να το μάθουμε... είναι κάποιος με οικιακή σύνδεση ή μικρή επαγγελματική...να κάνει μια καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ... του στιλ γιατι οι μεν και οχι και δεν.... και οπότε θα δοθεί και επίσημη απάντηση!!!

----------


## georgep138

> Έστω ότι η ένταξη των msn στο πακέτο ομιλίας αφορά μόνο το πρόγραμμα  cosmote business double play fiberspeed 100 ,και πάνω.
> Τότε έχουμε δυο τινά :
> To 1o είναι ότι  αφορά ελάχιστους συνδρομητές.
> To 2o είναι ο ΟΤΕ μας κοροϊδεύει όταν λέει ότι το σύστημα τιμολόγησης δεν επιτρέπει την ένταξη των msn στο πακέτο ομιλίας. Αν το έφτιαξαν θα το έφτιαξαν για όλα τα προγράμματα.
> Είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να ασχοληθεί κάποιος με τον ΟΤΕ


Η εικόνα που ανέβασες από ποιο έντυπο είναι ?
Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις, σε παρακαλώ, όλο το αρχείο ? Με ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## akis1009

Guys από ότι ανέφερα pages πιο πριν (ενημέρωση από πολύ μεγάλο κεφάλι του ΟΤΕ) το πρόβλημα ήταν η τιμολόγηση. 
4 περιπτώσεις :
1) Ο ΟΤΕ έφτιαξε την τιμολόγηση και ισχύει για* όλους* 
2) Επειδή είναι λίγοι οι συνδρομητές της υπηρεσίας άτομα κάνουν manual τιμολόγηση (λίγο απίθανο) 
3) Θα πληρώσεις ό,τι κλήσεις γίνονται εκτός του κεφαλικού και θα κάνεις και δεν θα βρεις και άκρη μετά (το πιο πιθανό 
4) To registration γίνεται στο κεφαλικό και δίνουν δικαίωμα και επιπλέον αριθμών πάνω σε αυτό (πιο πιθανό από το 1ο αλλά και πάλι ισχύει για όλους ειδικά για DDI)

----------


## geopro64

> Η εικόνα που ανέβασες από ποιο έντυπο είναι ?
> Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις, σε παρακαλώ, όλο το αρχείο ? Με ενδιαφέρει.


Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς αλλά να ολόκληρη η αίτηση.

Σύμφωνα με την αίτηση , το msn εντάσσεται σε όλα τα πακέτα bussiness.

Προσωπικά όμως δεν ασχολούμαι σοβαρά μαζί τους.

Θυμίζει καφενείο.

 .

Σελίδα 11

----------


## georgep138

Θα μπορούσε να πεί κάποιος "εξυπνάκιας" :
_Κίνηση που γίνεται από το MSN καταναλώνει τον χρόνο του προγράμματος του κεφαλικού αριθμού_
Αλλά για να γίνει αυτό, πρέπει προς τα έξω να φαίνεται ο κεφαλικός !!!

----------


## netblues

Μα εχει απαντηθεί εγγραφως στο αλλο thread. Οταν λεει οτι το msn συμμετεχει , στο δεινοσαυρικο μυαλο τους εννοουν οτι msn= φυσικη πορτα pstn. Οποτε ναι, χτυπανε ξεχωριστα νουμερα στις δυο πορτες , και με "παραμετροποιηση" απο οποια πορτα και να καλέσεις χρεωνεται στο πακετο.
Το τι εμφανιζεται στο clip θεωρουν οτι ειναι ασχετο.
Ειναι τοσο απλο, και θεμα ερμηνείας. 
Απο κει και πέρα, οχι, το voip δεν έχει και δεν μπορεί να έχει διαφορετικό billing συστημα. Ειδικα σε φαση μεταβασης
Ολα μα ολα τα billing συστηματα διαβάζουν τα cdr που βγαζουν τα διάφορα συστήματα.  Πανω στα cdr τρεχουν τα προγράμματα χρησης και προκυπτουν οι χρεωσεις εντος και εκτος προγράμματος.
Μιλαμε για ενα σύστημα που βγαζει δεκαδες χιλιαδες λογαριασμους καθε μερα, ενω μια αστοχια μπορεί να στειλει χιλιαδες κοσμου στην τηλεφωνικη εξυπηρέτηση πρακτικα αχρηστευοντας την.
Με το χέρι δεν γίνεται τιποτε. Μην ξεχνατε οτι αλλαγες προγραμματων  γινονται καθημερινά. Χιλιαδες. Ακομα και μια ανανεωση επιφέρει αλλαγες στις χρεωσεις. Αρα το billing πρέπει να το μετρησει αλλιως.
Και ολοι εχουμε δει ποσο ακαταλαβιστικος ειναι ο λογαριασμός, ειδικα ο πρώτος.
Στην καρδιά του billing ειναι ο αριθμός κλησης. Αυτος έρχεται στα cdr γυρω απο αυτον γινονται οι χρεωσεις. Ετσι ειναι στημένο. Το να εκτυπωνεις τα msn/ddi/ κεφαλικα στον ιδιο λογαριασμό ειναι εύκολο. Το κατάφεραν μετα απο πολλα χρόνια. Το θυμαμαι να έρχονται ξεχωριστοι φακελλοι με τα msn.
Το να παιρνεις την κινηση του msn, να προσθετεις την κινηση του στο κεφαλικο, να εφαρμοζεις τα διάφορα εμπορικά προγράμματα, να το μηδενιζεις ως χρεωση, ας πουμε οτι γινεται. Αλλα να μπορεις και να το καταργησεις, μετατρεψεις σε κεφαλικο, να προσθεσεις κιαλλα msn χρειάζεται επισης. 
Ποιος θα βάλει τοσο βαθυ χέρι στο σύστημα? Θυμιζω οτι η λογικη του προγράμματος χρησης ειναι νεωτερισμος στην κλασσική τηλεφωνια.. Για να λυθεί σωστα το προβλημα θα πρέπει η βαση υπολογισμού να ειναι η συνδεση (που μπορεί να εχει απο 1 εως ν αριθμους κλησης) τα cdr να εντάσσονται σε συνδεσεις και εκει πανω να τρεχουν οι εμπορικές πολιτικες.
Ευκολακι. Μιας βδομάδας δουλεια στο χαλαρο. Τι ? Οχι?
Βέβαια το προβλημα ειναι γνωστό απο εποχης ISDN, εχουν περασει τουλάχιστον 25 χρόνια. Δεν γίνεται να μην έχει γινει καποιο upgrade στο billing. 
Απο την αλλη, δεινοσαυρος 25 ετων, μολις που βγήκε απο το αυγο.

----------


## georgep138

Όταν λές : _αλλο thread_ , ποιο εννοείς ?

----------


## DVader

> Μόνο για επαγγελματικά ή και για οικιακή 50αρα πρόσφατα ανανεωμένη;


Οντως κανείς δεν μου το έδωσε...

Λοιπόν που δεν μου το δίνουν είναι γιατί ανανέωσα τον Αύγουστο ενώ αυτό δίνεται σε συνδέσεις που ανανεώθηκαν τον Σεπτέμβριο ...έτσι μου είπαν 
Περιμένω σχετική ενημέρωση βασικά... 

Για την ιστορία εγώ ανανέωσα τον Αύγουστο 2019

----------


## geopro64

> Όταν λές : _αλλο thread_ , ποιο εννοείς ?


Μήπως αυτό ;

Οντως απαντήθηκε εγγράφως.

----------


## DVader

> Έστω ότι η ένταξη των msn στο πακέτο ομιλίας αφορά μόνο το πρόγραμμα  cosmote business double play fiberspeed 100 ,και πάνω.
> Τότε έχουμε δυο τινά :
> To 1o είναι ότι  αφορά ελάχιστους συνδρομητές.
> To 2o είναι ο ΟΤΕ μας κοροϊδεύει όταν λέει ότι το σύστημα τιμολόγησης δεν επιτρέπει την ένταξη των msn στο πακέτο ομιλίας. Αν το έφτιαξαν θα το έφτιαξαν για όλα τα προγράμματα.
> Είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να ασχοληθεί κάποιος με τον ΟΤΕ


Αυτό που το είδες..Από που είναι το απόσπασμα..?

----------


## geopro64

> Αυτό που το είδες..Από που είναι το απόσπασμα..?






Ακούστε ο ΟΤΕ φάσκει και αντιφάσκει και στα γραπτά του και στα προφορικά του.

Το απόσπασμα και οι αιτήσεις προέρχονται από τον ΟΤΕ

Όσοι αντέχουν με οδηγό την λογική να εξηγήσουν τον παραλογισμό ας το κάνουν.

Εγώ δεν μπορώ.

----------


## DVader

> Ακούστε ο ΟΤΕ φάσκει και αντιφάσκει και στα γραπτά του και στα προφορικά του.
> 
> Το απόσπασμα και οι αιτήσεις προέρχονται από τον ΟΤΕ
> 
> Όσοι αντέχουν με οδηγό την λογική να εξηγήσουν τον παραλογισμό ας το κάνουν.
> 
> Εγώ δεν μπορώ.


Σύγκρινα την σύμβαση σου με την σύμβαση που έχω υπογράψει .. Σε μένα το λέει ξεκάθαρα ότι θα πρέπει να έχω τον κεφαλικό αριθμό... αλλιως η Εταιρεία δεν φέρει καμία ευθύνη...

----------


## netblues

Δλδ τι μας λενε ? οτι πλέον παρέχεται απο το σεπτεμβρη του 2019? Και γιατι μονο σε bussiness? Και στο παρελθον εγραφαν τετοια και τελικα ισχυαν άλλα.
Από την αλλη, η διατυπωση ειναι ξεκάθαρη στη συμβαση. Μηπως το πονηρο μυαλο τους σκεφτηκε οτι στις business δεν υπάρχουν μερακλήδες που θα το παρατηρησουν/απαιτήσουν? :P   (λογικη Ζηκου)

Παντως αυτο με το Σεπτεμβρη είναι ύποπτο. Και γιατι να μην ισχυει και για ιδιας κατηγοριας συμβάσεις αναδρομικά? Ειδικότερα οταν δεσμευεις με ρήτρες προωρης αποχωρησης και μετά βελτιώνεις τους ορους της υπηρεσιας διατηρώντας την ίδια τιμή για τους επόμενους.
Η εεττ κατι θα έχει να πεί σε αυτή τη συμπεριφορά...

----------


## DVader

> Δλδ τι μας λενε ? οτι πλέον παρέχεται απο το σεπτεμβρη του 2019? Και γιατι μονο σε bussiness? Και στο παρελθον εγραφαν τετοια και τελικα ισχυαν άλλα.
> Από την αλλη, η διατυπωση ειναι ξεκάθαρη στη συμβαση. Μηπως το πονηρο μυαλο τους σκεφτηκε οτι στις business δεν υπάρχουν μερακλήδες που θα το παρατηρησουν/απαιτήσουν? :P   (λογικη Ζηκου)
> 
> Παντως αυτο με το Σεπτεμβρη είναι ύποπτο. Και γιατι να μην ισχυει και για ιδιας κατηγοριας συμβάσεις αναδρομικά? Ειδικότερα οταν δεσμευεις με ρήτρες προωρης αποχωρησης και μετά βελτιώνεις τους ορους της υπηρεσιας διατηρώντας την ίδια τιμή για τους επόμενους.
> Η εεττ κατι θα έχει να πεί σε αυτή τη συμπεριφορά...


Σε μένα επειδή ανανέωσα τον Αύγουστο του 2019 και με προσφορά δεν μου το δίνουν ...Ζήτησα να με ενημερώσουν με αίτημα αν μπορώ να το έχω αλλά δεν το βλέπω να μου το δίνουν ...

- - - Updated - - -

Μπορώ να το πετύχω με την Modulus αυτό ...

- - - Updated - - -

αν όντως το θέλω..

- - - Updated - - -

Βασικά περιμένω να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο ...που δεν το βλέπω..

----------


## lavachequirit

Έχω πολύ καιρό να μπω στο forum αλλά εδώ και λίγους μήνες δεν με χρεώνει πια όταν καλώ από τα MSN μου, αλλά καταναλώνει επιτέλους από το πακέτο. Σήμερα έχω 7 αριθμούς στον ΟΤΕ (μαζί με τον κεφαλικό) και είμαι στο Business Economy 100 (νομίζω το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα το κατήργησαν πρόσφατα). Δεν ξέρω αν σχετίζεται με την αλλαγή που έκαναν στο κειμενάκι της αίτησης των business (αυτό που έχει με bold στην προηγούμενη σελίδα γράψει ο Panagiotis) ή έχουν κάνει κανένα λάθος μόνο στη δική μου περίπτωση.

Λέω για λάθος, επειδή για μερικούς λογαριασμούς πριν γίνει το παραπάνω "θαύμα", το σύστημά τους είχε πάθει κοκομπλόκο και μου χρέωναν όλες τις κλήσεις ακόμη και από τον κεφαλικό. Μετά από κάθε τέτοιο λογαριασμό, έπρεπε να τους ενημερώσω για να αφαιρέσουν την εσφαλμένη χρέωση χειροκίνητα, μετά από μήνες αναμονής. Για να "ξεμπλοκάρει" η ιστορία, μου ήρθε η ιδέα να ζητήσω την αλλαγή του κεφαλικού και τότε ήταν που σταμάτησαν να χρεώνουν για κλήσεις και από τα άλλα MSN. Fingers crossed να παραμείνει έτσι  :Razz:

----------


## netblues

Τους μπερδεψες!!  :Respekt: 
Αλλα μην ανησυχείς, θα το βρουν και θα επανελθουν με αναδρομικα  :ROFL:

----------


## lavachequirit

Αναδρομικά;; Μετά την απομάκρυνση εκ του ταμείου, ουδέν λάθος αναγνωρίζεται  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Οπότε την περίπτωση να ισχύει επιτέλους για όλες τις Business συμβάσεις και γι'αυτό να το έκαναν και στη δική μου το αποκλείουμε, ε;

----------


## netblues

Το κακο με τις τηλεπικοινωνιες ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει απομακρυνση απο το ταμειο. Μονο βλαβη.

Δεν το αποκλειουμε, αλλα οσο δεν βγαινει να το πει και κανας αλλος, δεν το πολυπιστευουμε.

----------


## MerNion

Εγώ έχω business πακέτο και MSN αλλά και να το δοκιμάσω τώρα, ο λογαριασμός θα αργήσει να βγει για να δούμε αποτελέσματα  :Sad:

----------


## lavachequirit

Χθες ήρθε ο λογαριασμός. Στην εικόνα φαίνεται ότι έκανα: 19 κλήσεις από το MSN 2ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ0, 1 κλήση από το 2ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ1 και 261 κλήσεις από το 2ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ (κεφαλικό), όλες "εντός παγίου".

----------


## netblues

Αρα συμπεραινουμε οτι τεχνικά πλέον γινεται. Μενει να το δουμε να εφαρμοζεται και σε "απλους" πολλαπλους αριθμους (ακα MSN)

----------


## DVader

Πως μπορούμε να το τσεκάρουμε αυτό για ποιο επίσημα ..? Να στείλω άραγε μια ερώτηση ..?

----------


## lavachequirit

@ netblues
Απλοί MSN είναι και οι δικοί μου. Μήπως σου φάνηκε ότι είναι δεκάδα επειδή τελειώνουν σε 0,1,2,..; Ή εννοούσες σύνδεση home και όχι business; Πάντως εγώ απλώς κατάφερα σιγά-σιγά και πήρα έξι νούμερα στη σειρά, ενώ έχω και ένα 7ο άσχετο για κεφαλικό.

Ναι, τεχνικά φαίνεται να γίνεται. Αυτός είναι άλλωστε ο τρίτος διμηνιαίος λογαριασμός που συμβαίνει. Βέβαια, αν ξαναδείς την συζήτηση που κάναμε με αφορμή το παλιότερο μου μνμ, δεν αποκλείεται να είμαι ειδική περίπτωση τυχεράκια και να έχω μπερδέψει το σύστημα!*

@ DVader
Και να ρωτήσεις, άλλος λέει έτσι, άλλος αλλιώς, δεν βγαίνει άκρη μ' αυτούς. Καλύτερα να βρούμε κάποιον χρήστη με business πακέτο που να έχει έστω 1 MSN, να μας επιβεβαιώσει ότι συμβαίνει το ίδιο και σε αυτόν.


* Έχουν γίνει διαφορά ευτράπελα με τη σύνδεσή μου, δεν τα είχα αναφέρει όλα την προηγούμενη φορά για οικονομία κειμένου

----------


## geopro64

> Χθες ήρθε ο λογαριασμός. Στην εικόνα φαίνεται ότι έκανα: 19 κλήσεις από το MSN 2ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ0, 1 κλήση από το 2ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ1 και 261 κλήσεις από το 2ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ (κεφαλικό), όλες "εντός παγίου".


ἀλληλούϊα

----------


## MerNion

> Εγώ έχω business πακέτο και MSN αλλά και να το δοκιμάσω τώρα, ο λογαριασμός θα αργήσει να βγει για να δούμε αποτελέσματα


Το δοκίμασα αλλά επειδή στα μισά του μήνα άλλαξα το πρόγραμμα σε οικιακό από business, τις κλήσεις που έκανα απο το MSN μου τις έχει χρεώσει κανονικά!

Για τα οικιακά πακέτα στους όρους το αναφέρει ξεκάθαρα:



> Στις Τηλεφωνικές Γραμμές με 2 κανάλια φωνής (Ευρυζωνική ή ISDN BRA) με MSN αριθμούς, το παρόν Πρόγραμμα
> καλύπτει την κίνηση του κεφαλικού αριθμού. Σε περίπτωση που ο Πελάτης επιθυμεί να εντάξει την κίνηση του MSN στο Πρόγραμμα, θα πρέπει να ορίσει
> η κίνηση του MSN να διέρχεται από τον κεφαλικό αριθμό της Τηλεφωνικής Γραμμής.

----------


## geopro64

Από το δόξα σοι ο Θεός, στο... βόηθα Παναγιά !

----------


## fasdf

Καλησπέρα και Καλή Χρονιά να έχουμε!

Τελικά ξέρουμε τι ισχυει στις εξερχομενες απο msn στα οικιακα προγραμματα? Ό,τι ίσχυε παλιά ή άλλαξε κάτι?

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλησπέρα και Καλή Χρονιά να έχουμε!
> 
> Τελικά ξέρουμε τι ισχυει στις εξερχομενες απο msn στα οικιακα προγραμματα? Ό,τι ίσχυε παλιά ή άλλαξε κάτι?


Στην δικιά μου ISDN δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι, χρεώνονται κανονικά οι εξερχόμενες που γίνονται από το MSN.

----------


## fasdf

OK. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## lavachequirit

Μόνο στα επαγγελματικά. Η τρέχουσα "αίτηση-σύμβαση" το γράφει ξεκάθαρα πλέον στη σελίδα 10:

"Σε Ευρυζωνική Τηλεφωνική Γραμμή με 2 κανάλια φωνής με MSN αριθμούς, το παρόν Πρόγραμμα καλύπτει την κίνηση του κεφαλικού αριθμού και την κίνηση του MSN. *Κίνηση που γίνεται από το MSN καταναλώνει τον χρόνο του προγράμματος του κεφαλικού αριθμού*."

Όποιος θέλει να την διαβάσει, κλικάρει στο αριστερό "Δες εδώ" https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr..._aitiseis.html

----------


## netblues

Απο τη μυγα, ξυγκι, Αυτοι ειστε που λεει και ο el commandante cutsumba.
Εμπορική πολιτική για κλωτσιές

----------

